# Aquariums and Fish



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I started this thread so other people wouldn't get upset obout us changing the subject
so if you want to talk about fish or show your setups this is the place.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome Can You Get freshwater Puffer Fish in australia aquatic pet trade ??


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I have seen them before for sale.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know where i can get a nice custom stand built in melb?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

This is one I changed from marine to native I'm still stocking it.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 4, 2012)

nice setup what fish are stocked and i dont have any of my aquaruims now i had take them down


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

A few types of rainbows, empire gudgens, hardy heads, firetail gudgens, blue eyes, freshwater mullet, and some prawns at the moment.


----------



## tyson001 (Jun 4, 2012)

would love to make a native tank only have one 4 foot and my parents like guppys so thats whats in there but with the way the turtles are going now that could quickly change.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

Just don't feed the turtles LoL :lol:


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 4, 2012)

View attachment 254529
View attachment 254530
View attachment 254531
View attachment 254532


Some of my other scaly mates.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice setup mate!!






I had to scan this one.






Any body else got any pics?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 5, 2012)

Natives are great Jason, over the years I've kept murray cod, empire gudgeon, purple spot gudgeon, snakehead gudgeon, eel tailed cats, salmon tailed cats, mullet, various rainbows, but my fave was always sleepy cod. Haven't seen them available for ages though.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to keep rainbows, there is such variety in local creeks.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

Harkiins said:


> Awesome Can You Get freshwater Puffer Fish in australia aquatic pet trade ??



can get dog face puffers 45$ each here, you would have to buy 6 to get them sent up to you.

As for the stand if you shoot me a PM I could give you a number depending on what you want done


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is my bigger African setup, has a few more fish in it now including a trio of peppermint bristle nose, a few diff labs and Mbunas.







This is my girlfriends dads lounge room show tank, he used to work at Majestic aquariums the lucky prick. 

I'll get a few more photos of my nano reef tank, juvi African setup and the American cichlid tank tonight ( a.k.a gold fish death tank) 

Jason I didn't end up doing any research on the planted tank setup yesterday instead I went fishing before these 5.1m swells role in lol, I'll send you a pm tonight mate cheers.


----------



## tyson001 (Jun 5, 2012)

pics didnt work


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> pics didnt work



what about now?


----------



## Loop_it (Jun 5, 2012)

this is my little tiger Oscar Fanta and there is a convict in there too Nikki


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

I am tease?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> I am tease?



And I thought 5 aquarium setups was bad, this just takes it to a whole new level, what type of fish you keep mate?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

mmm its not even a recent picture xD! american/south cichlids mainly, few africans and natives.

Just not sure if I should be keeping the snakes in there also lol.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> mmm its not even a recent picture xD! american/south cichlids mainly, few africans and natives.
> 
> Just not sure if I should be keeping the snakes in there also lol.



Got any recents with them setup?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

the fish?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> the fish?



yeah


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

Pictures are no good with fish, I take videos not sure how many I can post per a post dont want to go over board.. 

[video=youtube;A774CG-gU7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A774CG-gU7M[/video]

[video=youtube;RPlU4evjTHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPlU4evjTHU[/video]

you guys probs like this one bit more snake like  

[video=youtube;Cu623vUOXe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu623vUOXe8[/video]


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I kept turtles and tropical fish together in a 6 foot tank successfully for a while , murray river short neck with peacock bass , a large sailfin plecco and an arrowana i found if the temps were 24oc everyone was happy as soon as the temps went above this the turtle became carnivorous. Do not ever try to keep any of the long neck species with fish you value.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;1DYv6SDZcPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DYv6SDZcPE[/video]

I will make a full room one once I get a decent camera lol. Not suppose to have any fish yet also. Plan was to get all the systems running then stock ah well....


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Loving the jack and the Red devil community tank, I have one but I can't keep anything with him he just attacks everything and rearranges anything I put in there.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirtle You make me jealous, I wish I had that much room some nice setups.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

hahaha sounds like typical jacks, this one is good with other fish. used to be with 3 oscars and a barra. thats not his tank but just a holding tank. Been doing lots of structural work so had to move a lot of fish around. only thing i hate about jacks is moving them. breaks the net. get him out and takes half the water with him tries to bite my fingers off why I place him in the tank not looking foreword to moving him again .. 

Thanks Jason, look on the positive side! you wont have a broken back by the age of 30 hahah. lifting tanks is a pita! Cant wait to fully start on all the tanks. Only set tank is the discus tank all the others need lots of work display wise.

Just need to decided on one last area. looking at a water monitor lizard with a mangrove jack jardini and some turtle and just doing a huge display tank. Lots of work involved but.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> hahaha sounds like typical jacks, this one is good with other fish. used to be with 3 oscars and a barra. thats not his tank but just a holding tank. Been doing lots of structural work so had to move a lot of fish around. only thing i hate about jacks is moving them. breaks the net. get him out and takes half the water with him tries to bite my fingers off why I place him in the tank not looking foreword to moving him again ..



haha true that, mines not even a quarter of that size yet, I got him for $75 from my local thinking he would get along with my barra and fingerlings until I came to check them out the next day and was down to one jack and 4 MIA barras and 2 banged up archerfish huddled in the corner. 

Looking forward to the update vidz mate.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I used to keep rainbows, there is such variety in local creeks.



Nice fish Michael, I want to try and collect most of the rainbows at the moment I have Scull creek, Goyder River, red rainbofish, toquoise, and the comon pink cheeks from brisbane.



Squirtle said:


> hahaha sounds like typical jacks, this one is good with other fish. used to be with 3 oscars and a barra. thats not his tank but just a holding tank. Been doing lots of structural work so had to move a lot of fish around. only thing i hate about jacks is moving them. breaks the net. get him out and takes half the water with him tries to bite my fingers off why I place him in the tank not looking foreword to moving him again ..
> 
> Thanks Jason, look on the positive side! you wont have a broken back by the age of 30 hahah. lifting tanks is a pita! Cant wait to fully start on all the tanks. Only set tank is the discus tank all the others need lots of work display wise.
> 
> Just need to decided on one last area. looking at a water monitor lizard with a mangrove jack jardini and some turtle and just doing a huge display tank. Lots of work involved but.



Squirtle I do have a broken back and I'm 40 next month waiting on a back operation thats a nother reason for geting rid of the large marine setup I had trouble cleaning it.
So be carefull. :lol:

Venomous1111 If you do get a nice planted aquarium you won't look back it's like having a garden inside very relaxing.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 5, 2012)

Picking up a 30cm jar later this week. Was going to shut down a tank but I've always wanted a toga. Still only makes it 3 fish tanks and 2 turtle tanks though so should be more manageable (used to have >10 tanks running).


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 5, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Nice fish Michael, I want to try and collect most of the rainbows at the moment I have Scull creek, Goyder River, red rainbofish, toquoise, and the comon pink cheeks from brisbane.



My favorite were the blue ones (2nd pic) from Gap Creek, on the western side of Cedar Bay Range. You should come up here for a collecting trip, you will have a ball.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 5, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> haha true that, mines not even a quarter of that size yet, I got him for $75 from my local thinking he would get along with my barra and fingerlings until I came to check them out the next day and was down to one jack and 4 MIA barras and 2 banged up archerfish huddled in the corner.
> 
> Looking forward to the update vidz mate.



Ha ha, I usually have the Jack for brekkie!

I will put up some pics of my sw tank when my new LEDs arrive.



Waterrat said:


> My favorite were the blue ones (2nd pic) from Gap Creek, on the western side of Cedar Bay Range. You should come up here for a collecting trip, you will have a ball.



I get to see the Goyder River rainbows in the Goyder River. There are coal grunters in there too.


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 5, 2012)

I only got 1 setup really, the other one has a few rainbows, and eel-tail, and a couple of goldfish though.


I just like watching these guys get big 

This was 22nd of January




And today..



My dad built me this cabinet a few years ago, does the job


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Venomous1111 If you do get a nice planted aquarium you won't look back it's like having a garden inside very relaxing.




I've been looking into it a bit today and I have a rough idea on substrate and lighting, I'll be going either ADA aqua soil or ECO complete soil as the base layer of around 1cm then a sprinkle of laterite, blood n bone and marble chips around a 1mm layer then another 2cm layer of either ADA or ECO and then cap it with a 3cm layer of 2mm fine black gravel.
Lighting I'll be going with either all T5s or if I can find the floraglo 2 of them and 1 T5. 

At the moment the AR850 tank has a small powerhead filter,inbuilt wet an dry filter and a heater.. I'm wondering if I remove the powerhead will the tank have enough circulation and what temps I should set the heater at.. 
What would you recommend as good beginner plant species?

Been watching a few clips on tanks, check this out there's a few nice setups on it..

[video=youtube_share;mfwOlz-rcFs]http://youtu.be/mfwOlz-rcFs[/video]


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> My favorite were the blue ones (2nd pic) from Gap Creek, on the western side of Cedar Bay Range. You should come up here for a collecting trip, you will have a ball.


I've seen a few nice Rainbows in the wild, I like the rads up near rainbow beach and the checkerboard ones from out west but we used to have a lot of nice local fish here before the floods now theres not mutch around.
I'd love to go for a trip up there one day to see the cairns, and the thread fins it's good to see them in there native enviroment.



Venomous1111 said:


> I've been looking into it a bit today and I have a rough idea on substrate and lighting, I'll be going either ADA aqua soil or ECO complete soil as the base layer of around 1cm then a sprinkle of laterite, blood n bone and marble chips around a 1mm layer then another 2cm layer of either ADA or ECO and then cap it with a 3cm layer of 2mm fine black gravel.
> Lighting I'll be going with either all T5s or if I can find the floraglo 2 of them and 1 T5.
> 
> At the moment the AR850 tank has a small powerhead filter,inbuilt wet an dry filter and a heater.. I'm wondering if I remove the powerhead will the tank have enough circulation and what temps I should set the heater at..
> ...


Sounds good mate, I used to like the crypts and the amazons you have to be carefull some plants dont like living with others, it might be worth looking into, look into the floromat to but mine used to do well because I liquid fed them aswell.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I've seen a few nice Rainbows in the wild, I like the rads up near rainbow beach and the checkerboard ones from out west but we used to have a lot of nice local fish here before the floods now theres not mutch around.
> I'd love to go for a trip up there one day to see the cairns, and the thread fins it's good to see them in there native enviroment.
> 
> 
> Sounds good mate, I used to like the crypts and the amazons you have to be carefull some plants dont like living with others, it might be worth looking into, look into the floromat to but mine used to do well because I liquid fed them aswell.



sweet as mate, I'll check them out and keep looking it to it a bit more.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

And most of the comunity tanks are about 25 deg. c. but when I had discus I had it about 28 deg.c. 
If You want a good book try get a hold of Optimum Aquarium by Kasper Horst and horst E Kipper its a german book but you can get it in english, if you can get a hold of it but its realy good.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2012)

Some really cool fish guys.. More stuff for the wishlist...


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

plantedtank.net is great for plants.

Lighting and ground sounds good, Just remember if you go too over kill with ferts and use low demanding plants you will just get algae blooms ;P 

I grow pretty decent swords with just seachem root tabs. your lighting will also play a part in how it works, too much lighting will cause more issues but not enough wont work with certain plants. 

You will need to figure out the depth of the tank and what lighting level is going to give you what par result then match this up with the plants you want to keep. another thing you may require is C02 depending on the plants again. If your going to go the plant route may as well get c02 and go with some HC or gloss carpet or a dutch style planted tank.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you read that book I was talking about Squirtle? it's a good book very scientific when it comes to growing palnts.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

unfortunately no. I added it to my list, I have a few books but I find the best way to gain the knowledge is talking to trustful people in the hobby + google. Theres so much valuable information on the net that these new books dont go into depth on. the old books are good for the basics but not the best for all the new ways. Just my opinion but


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Are the co2 still called floromat in the industry squirtle? Thats what I ment, and do they still sell dosing pumps for the
nutrients.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure to be honest with you, I decided against the planted tank for now. In my research I did find they are mainly called c02 systems these days, work with a regulator that runs with a bubble counter and soldium (spelling on that one) then you have the option of running it like this manual or using a PH monitor which will run the C02 off when the PH drops to a point then back on etc. keeping it safe for the fish. 

As for nutrients no clue, all the ones I use you poor in the cap and drop in the water ;P haha.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

I found a lot of new books that dont have as much info as this one. can you recomend any?
this is an old book but it was way ahead of its time. I read it, when it was new and went to the aquarium shop
and asked for a co2 floromat and they didn't even now what I was talking about so I had to make my own out of a 
soda stream and that was about 15 years ago.
And they didn't like the idea of a what we call now a refugium filter so alot has changed but I found most of that out
in this book.

The dosing pump automaticly feeds the fertiliser as it is needed so you dont overdose.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

Id have to get a name for my 1 book I like its all on L number plecos. 

I did find this, I trust these guys so any of these would be worth a read. 

MFK Book Review

I honestly just find reading off a website much easier then a book.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be great mate I like to collect books.
heres a photo of the co2 floromat, with the dosing pump, ph controller and temp controller.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 5, 2012)

Yup thats the same as what they use these days to some extent, c02 bottle > double regulator> solenode> Bubble counter . The rest well.... the first is a PH level rest no clue. I am not the best with this side of the hobby. Looks like a pretty decent setup, I guess the only aspect that has changed possibly is the controllers. 

View attachment 254653


THis is my favorite scape by tom barr, he does amazing work with plants well worth the google. His new discus setup is also something I would dream of.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

the pic didn't work mate.
good set up thats from 1986 when I went to europe back then they were well in front of us I lernt alot over there about
aquariums.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 6, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> plantedtank.net is great for plants.
> 
> Lighting and ground sounds good, Just remember if you go too over kill with ferts and use low demanding plants you will just get algae blooms ;P
> 
> ...



Cheers for the link champ I'll check it out. I've been using AquariumLife.com.au heaps of info on there and it's Australian based so it's a bit more what I'm after. 

How many watts you running to grow the swords? I went for a cruize out to Majestics aquariums in the city today, got the ADA aqua soil,liquid ferts,lights, a nice tree stump driftwood, and black gravel wasn't planning on getting any fish but because my girlfriend drove she had to get something to girly up my bedroom reef tank up with so she picked a royal gramma and a juvi black and white ocellaris clownfish and also got a school of neon tetras to cycle the planted tank with they did me a good deal so I'm happy.. 

I won't be running c02 straight away more going for the low tech setup path to begin with and once I know everything is growing and running ok I'll look into setting up c02 and get my hands on a diffuser, now to look into what plant species to start of with.



Jason.s said:


> I found a lot of new books that dont have as much info as this one. can you recomend any?
> this is an old book but it was way ahead of its time. I read it, when it was new and went to the aquarium shop
> and asked for a co2 floromat and they didn't even now what I was talking about so I had to make my own out of a
> soda stream and that was about 15 years ago.
> ...



I'll be getting a book of a mate today that's by Takashi Amano it's not really to do with fish but more aqua scaping and planted tank setups. Check this out this is his home angel fish tank setup.. Start it at 1minute the first 1minute is just walking around n that. 

[video=youtube_share;hE9DrRN9jJQ]http://youtu.be/hE9DrRN9jJQ[/video]


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is my reef setup it's sortof still in progress. 

My reef tank - YouTube


----------



## scorps (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone keep a large exotic tank with big exotics?

Theres so many fish I'd love to keep and have been considering a huge tank for awhile now.


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jun 6, 2012)

so jealous *venomous1111*!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a fish tank


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

scorps said:


> Does anyone keep a large exotic tank with big exotics?
> 
> Theres so many fish I'd love to keep and have been considering a huge tank for awhile now.



whats a big exotic? lol some friends have big fish, red tail cats, barras, peacock bass , rays etc I even know someone with sea snakes ^_^


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds good venomous1111 could you let me know what the name of it when you get it.

Jonesy1990 nice setup I used to have one a bit like that not as big, 1500lt I'll try and get the pics of my mate I didn't
take any pics of it.

Scleropages are they baby angels?


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 6, 2012)

> I even know someone with sea snakes



What type of sea snakes?.... do you mean mangroove snakes? 
As all sea snakes have a very specialised environment that ifs generally impossible to recreate at home unless you have a VERY large tank. Furthermore most have a specialised diet that would not be possible and if it was possible depending on the species, it would not be economical. 

I would love to be proved otherwise though! Something of that caliber would be amazing.

On the other hand most Mangroove snakes can easily be kept, although they are not common, their robust life in captivity is further supported by SE Asia. Specifically Cambodia where they use them for a food source when fish is scarce. 

Mulgaaustralis


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> What type of sea snakes?.... do you mean mangroove snakes?
> As all sea snakes have a very specialised environment that ifs generally impossible to recreate at home unless you have a VERY large tank. Furthermore most have a specialised diet that would not be possible and if it was possible depending on the species, it would not be economical.
> 
> I would love to be proved otherwise though! Something of that caliber would be amazing.
> ...



No clue lol, Mate showed me a video of them and thats it, I wasn't very keen on them. it would not amaze me if they are something special but I cant say sorry. 100% no mangrove snakes. these guys were underwater and from what I gathered they dont go onto land much. I can ask next time I see him.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 6, 2012)

Mangrove Snakes are 100% aquatic that live in fresh, brackish and salt water, coupled with the fact that no sea snakes are on license. Although that dosen't stop a lot of people haha.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis I didn't think you could get them any more as they were the only ones I couldn't keep on the venomous licence, but when I was a kid they used to sell them in the pet shop in the salt water tanks here in brisbane.

My internet is so slow!!!


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 6, 2012)

There is probably some sort of license that you can have them on, but non of which are available to the general public. Like I said licenses don't stop anyone.
Even if you could get them, my opinion is that they would soon die in captivity without proper care... which is impossible to cater.

I'm 99% it's a mangrove snakes, most likely Macleays, Brockadam or a Arafura. 

Regardless, mangrove snakes are amazing animals and it's good to see them around.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont know have to ask him. He has had them for some time and I remember he did say they were a pain to get. just did not look anything like a mangrove according to google. I will get back to you on it next week.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Or mabe a keel back


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe they were eels.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a morey eel, I'm going to get rid of it you hardly ever see him and he has expensive taste in fish.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 6, 2012)

Mangrove snakes are homalopsidae. 
They include 
Australian bockadam (Cerberus australis) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au
Macleay's water snake (Enhydris polylepis) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au
White-bellied mangrove snake (Fordonia leucobalia) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au
Richardson's mangrove snake (Myron richardsonii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au


There's several others that have been split from the above. 

And yes AROD does incorrectly place them in colubridae.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouln't mind geting a file snake they look good.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 6, 2012)

They are amazing animals... but Bockdams and Macleays are much better captives. 
Much more active and easier to care for.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Maybe they were eels.



nope, defiantly some sea snake. Will find out next week, maybe it is just a mangrove. the white bellied one rings a few image bells.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

I've never seen them for sale.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 6, 2012)

scorps said:


> Does anyone keep a large exotic tank with big exotics?
> 
> Theres so many fish I'd love to keep and have been considering a huge tank for awhile now.



My biggest is a 650L with a ten year old giant gourami who shares with various other fish. Heaps of other big fish I'd love to keep (red-tail cat, murray cod, Australian lungfish just for starters) but have to be sensible. Maybe one day I'll setup a shed with ponds and enormous tanks.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

australian lungfish is a big no no!

I nealy got a giant gourami before I started my native tank I might still get one but i'd rather keep it inside they seem to 
have a lot of caricter.

I find a lot of people like the albino ones, but I like the original colour better.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Jason why are lungfish a no no? I have been considering one  theres also a pacu I have my eyes on but the costs down the end of the road are quite high! 

Have to agree with GGs, I just hate how people treat them like gold fish always keeping them in such small tanks.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

can you keep lungfish in Victoria?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

pretty sure the aussie lung fish is allowed rest are banned. I dont even get how the ban list works? They say once they are in they are fine but if caught bringing them over issues?

These are all they show as noxious 

Protopterus aethiopicus Marbled lungfish
Protopterus amphibius Gilled lungfish
Protopterus annectens West African lungfish
Protopterus dolloi Slender lungfish

and on a info note  lung fish can build a cocoon if they run out of water which allows them to live until water fills the lake again. pretty cool.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you talking about the Queensland lungfish or a nother species?
sorry about the replies my internet is slow tonight.

If we hook them on the line up here we cant even touch them you have to cut the line.







this is the one i'm talking about (Neoceratodus forsteri).


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Not 100% sure these people who keep aussie lung fish (this is what they call them) always admired them never looked into it.
yup they look like that just a bit bigger


----------



## MathewB (Jun 6, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Are you talking about the Queensland lungfish or a nother species?
> sorry about the replies my internet is slow tonight.
> 
> If we hook them on the line up here we cant even touch them you have to cut the line.
> ...



I want one


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

They are a big no no up here I dont now about down there, this is the only australian lungfish I now of.
I'd be checking up on it if you ever decide to get one.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Well if the americans can keep them there must be some way we can? I have seen a few on aussie sites.

not sure how it works guess have to do a read. amazing fish but your pictured one seems to be a in a fish tank also?


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

You can actually keep captive bred Australian lungfish. There is at least one breeder in Queensland. All are microchipped before being sold. 
Last time I checked they were around the $1000 mark but that was a year or two ago. 
Do a quick google search as the breeder used to have a website. Gordon Hides was the name of the breeder. He even bred an albino.

You can't go and catch them to keep but you can still get them.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

ah thanks for that butters, yeah it did not add up in my head how americans can keep them but we cant. I will look into this might work with my rays  

Australian Lungfish

CITES same as arows  = $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats good I didn't now that, I asked some one from DPI a few years ago and they said a big no.
Thanks butters.

Squrtle here is a pic of that book I was talking about last night and a nother one you might be iterested in, I got it when I was 12, and I was looking for it for my mates birthday and only found it on the net for $270 dollars so if you see it cheep any where you want to snap it up.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

I have seen the first book a few times, second one never before looks good, I might have to get into these aquarium books. winters coming bed and book!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry squrtle I didn't realise you could get them I got one on the line once it was about a metre long and it flew out of
the water like a game fish.
You see them in the NorthPine Dam rolling around on top of the water with nice salmon pink bellys.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

mm salmon  You guys are in for a treat with weekend, currently redoing my display tanks, quick run down for anyone keen..

Mangrove jack going into his 6FT again decided against a sump so no need to wait. going to go mangrove jack, 4-5 salmons maybe a GG then upgrade in 2 years time to a larger tank or some other largeish fish I can find that can stand there ground, No weak jardini lol. 

Discus tank - going to add roselines, geo branco and re scape the whole tank.

setting up an african tank with heavy plants  

and HOPEFULLY I will find a red tail catfish !! will be stocking all my tanks this month. Even if I go broke I waited long enough lol.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats the spirit!!


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

Misses called us bloody idiots lol * 

I think its fair 1 year and a bit. rays are also on the list but end of the year I think! 





















To make up for all the chit chat ;D


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

It feels like where following each other around.

My misses just shakes her head.
I'm in the middle of building a 3mx3m lace monitor cage, mine have out grown the aivery I have them in and a large
scrub python cage because there out growing theres lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to get head shakes when it was just fish, Misses hates the snakes, she actually refuses to walk into the area of the room they are in gah. all with time. 

Sounds like your going to be a busy boy! I hear lace monitors get huge same with scrub pythons, your going to have massive pets ! I am keen to see if a RTC will grow faster then an olive. my test for the year hehe!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Heres a pic of my new lace monitor cage still in progress when its finish i'll put it on the monitor thread I have to change
the mesh to weld mesh it used to be a bird cage.


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty sure red tail cats are now on the noxious list federally. Doesn't mean you won't be able to find one but be warned if you are caught with one the fines are ridiculous.
Besides they grow far too big for anything but a pool.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

My monitors are about 1m at the moment and the scrubies are about 2 1/2m.

A pet shop down the road from me has them in there display pond.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah but thats for import, same with GGs and all. pretty sure once the fish is here its fine?

Its not on the list yet also?

Noxious Aquatic Species in Victoria - Department of Primary Industries

Thats the plan, I know a man in India who breeds these guys, rubber stock tubs or a pool from big W with heavy duty lining from bunnings is the way to go down the road. the Big W pool method works wonder, very popular in the states right now. another option I am looking at is plywood tank. many are using this method and building 5000G+ tanks for 1$ a gallon.

Jason thats an amazing enclosure! I cant wait to see it all finish


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

What about a large squat water tank in the poly there geting cheeper now. I wanted to use one of them to make a mini
reef out side on my little beach I made.


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm I thought they were added. There is a grey list of species being considered for addition to the noxious list. Must have seen them on there.

Out of curiousity which pet shop Jason?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry butters I had a laps in memory lol.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't even bother with a redtail catfish until you actually have their end tank ready to go. Their growth rate is phenomenal. If fed properly and water changes kept up (something like 80% 2-3 times a week) they will outstrip anything you've ever seen before.

As mentioned, the aussie lungs are CITES listed but can be bought captive bred and chipped. My brother has two that are a couple of years old now and are a bit over 2 foot long. They were being legally exported at one point. I know the farm changed hands a couple of years ago and am not sure what's happened since. I do know that the fry are a complete bastard to get feeding and it took a lot of trial and error to successfully captive breed them.



Squirtle said:


> ah thanks for that butters, yeah it did not add up in my head how americans can keep them but we cant. I will look into this might work with my rays



Wouldn't put them with rays. They're as blind as and once they get the scent of food will track it down relentlessly. You'll have rays with chunks missing before you know it.

And to whoever said they wanted a pacu - I'm pretty sure they are on the noxious list (_Colossoma spp)_


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks mate very helpfull.
Got any pic of yours or your brothers setups?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 7, 2012)

No photos of his although he is a member here but I don't think he comes on much. I'll ask him.

I will get some in the next few days of my main tank and the new jardini once I pick it up. I'm pretty slack when it comes to photography which is a shame as I had a lovely shoal of decent sized jungle perch that I never got around to photographing and now they're dead after a pump failure while I was away for a few days.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pritty slack my self, it's a shame to because I had some good setups in the past, i'm geting a new camera for christmas i'm paying it off, then I might get some good shot little to late.
My best setup was a tidal tank I made years ago that was pritty good, specialy when the tide changed.



butters said:


> Pretty sure red tail cats are now on the noxious list federally. Doesn't mean you won't be able to find one but be warned if you are caught with one the fines are ridiculous.
> Besides they grow far too big for anything but a pool.


Sorry butters didn't want to be rude but i'm not going to name this persons shop on a public thread after you put a coment like that up, if something hapend i'd feel responsable and it's none of my bisness.


----------



## butters (Jun 7, 2012)

Fair enough. If they are in a shop though you would think they were on public view anyway.
I know a number of shops did have them and some owners received paperwork saying they could keep their animals until the death of that animal. They couldnt be sold or traded though.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 7, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Don't even bother with a redtail catfish until you actually have their end tank ready to go. Their growth rate is phenomenal. If fed properly and water changes kept up (something like 80% 2-3 times a week) they will outstrip anything you've ever seen before.
> 
> As mentioned, the aussie lungs are CITES listed but can be bought captive bred and chipped. My brother has two that are a couple of years old now and are a bit over 2 foot long. They were being legally exported at one point. I know the farm changed hands a couple of years ago and am not sure what's happened since. I do know that the fry are a complete bastard to get feeding and it took a lot of trial and error to successfully captive breed them.
> 
> ...



Ah thanks for all that, new to natives and all these big boys. I have an 8x2x2 ready to go for the RTC, should last me a year, the best growth rate recorded on MFK was 2.5 ft within the year with daily water changes and 3 feedings a day.

As for the pacu I dont understand how this all works? I was pretty sure gaint gouris are on the list too? yet many people keep them fine. I just know of a shop with a 3ft pacu stuck in a 4ft tank so always been keen re homing him once the RTC gets some size. 

Lung fish sound like eels, horrible eye sight but very good smell, cant wait for my eel to grow also 2m full grown !

as for the grey list didnt that even have guppys on it at one time and lots of sa/ca cichlids?

my bad guppys are banned lol, well theres 100000s of them going around :S cant seem to find pacus on the list also. 

Tomeurus gracilis Guppy


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone been fishing in Hazelwood pondage, Victoria.. Apparently there's a heap of mix cichlid species in there, check it out. 

[video=youtube_share;vktQVyO8Rps]http://youtu.be/vktQVyO8Rps[/video]






Jason.s said:


> Sounds good venomous1111 could you let me know what the name of it when you get it.



Ended up getting two from him..

Nature Aquarium world by Takashi Amano

Aquarium plant paradise by Takashi Amano



Squirtle said:


> Misses called us bloody idiots lol *
> 
> I think its fair 1 year and a bit. rays are also on the list but end of the year I think!
> 
> ...



Nice Terror!


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah some kids dumped them in there a few years back, the reactors for the plant heat the water up so they thrived in there. this is why I find buying red devils so hard, if they are from hazel wood chances are they have 100s of pests living in them I dont want in my water so always have to be careful. 

Thanks his my unco green terror  nqr gt hehe


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 7, 2012)

RTC and GG are not on the Noxious list yet. You can get a "3 year" permit to keep them before they go on as well. GG wont go on but RTCs will. I will get a permit to keep mine.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 7, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> yeah some kids dumped them in there a few years back, the reactors for the plant heat the water up so they thrived in there. this is why I find buying red devils so hard, if they are from hazel wood chances are they have 100s of pests living in them I dont want in my water so always have to be careful.
> 
> Thanks his my unco green terror  nqr gt hehe



True I was checking out the kids profile that posted it and looks like they went straight in the tank lol.. It's a bit like the power station down at Port Augusta where they catch 30kg+ kingfish around the outlets of the power station. 

nqr gt?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 7, 2012)

woo thats a nice looking one !the gills are pushed out unlike some we get here with bumped in gills. how big is he Scleropages? look 2-3ft.

NQR gt = not quite right gt, see his gills are pushed in and his tail is all bent + fins, still a great fish but not one to breed as his a dub in a sense, with lots of inbreeding I could remove the deform possibly but its not worth it.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 7, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> woo thats a nice looking one !the gills are pushed out unlike some we get here with bumped in gills. how big is he Scleropages? look 2-3ft.
> 
> NQR gt = not quite right gt, see his gills are pushed in and his tail is all bent + fins, still a great fish but not one to breed as his a dub in a sense, with lots of inbreeding I could remove the deform possibly but its not worth it.



S/he's around 80cm atm .. I have seen a few with stuffed gills around... poor fish ( High NO2 and NO3 cause that)

Better pic...


----------



## eipper (Jun 7, 2012)

Used to catch convicts, red devils and tiger oscars at hazelwood for croc food


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 7, 2012)

wow man, amazing rtc. prefect looking. hardly see any like that down here. I take it football thickness?


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 7, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> wow man, amazing rtc. prefect looking. hardly see any like that down here. I take it football thickness?



Very meaty.... lol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to be right into my fish but moved to Sydney and a small apartment so no longer have the space for so many tanks 

Here's some pics of old tanks and fish...





















































This is the only fish I have now


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 7, 2012)

What is it? And why such elaborate decorations in his tank  ?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a flowerhorn, fish version of a jag lol. 

He doesn't have anything in his tank cos he likes to break things. 
Everything I put in there was shredded and pulled apart so now he has a nice blue feature wall and that's it lol. 

There is a catfish in there too that he has a love hate relationship with...


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to have a large Oscar like that, I went through about 3 heaters then I put some irigation tube around it, he used to
pick up river rocks and take them across the tank.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha. I've tried keeping small painted crayfish in the sw tank but they are obsessed with rearanging everything and they're never satisfied!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to go to a creek in Seven Hills Brisbane that had Rosy Barbs and Fantail Guppys, I dont know
how they used to servive the winter but they did.
And there are heaps of coloured Platys in Forest Lake and the dreded talapia you can walk around it and watch them
nesting.
Any body no of any more fish and spots.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

There used to be a spot in Carindale area where you could find native Rhads but due to development, the water they were in was destroyed and they are no longer there  
They were really nice metalic blue ones too 

That place also had purple spotted gudgeons.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 7, 2012)

my school breeds fish heaps clown fish there mine southern purple spotted gudgeon cichlich etc


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

Pinoy I used to catch them down there to, it was nice there before they developed it there were realy big gold fish in there to.

In the lakes near Medowlands Park.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeap


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I miss going around looking for native fish.

Have you ever been to Rainbow Beach and Fraser Island?

THey have some beautiful red Rhads at rainbow beach and all kinds of nice rainbows at Fraser in all the lakes there.

But you're not allowed to take them....


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes I know there is that little creek before you get to rainbow beach It's called Seary's creek and the Rhads there are a
locality (Seary's Creek Rainbows) I'd love to take photos of them as the water is cristal clear there.






I found a photo of one.

Squirtle heres a diagram of a refugium filter for the marine tank.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I used to keep rainbows, there is such variety in local creeks.


I love the fish but the way you have set up he aquaria is really superb. A small slice of nature reproduced in a tank - great to look at, and great for the fish. It shows a deep-seated 'feel' for nature. Really well done!

Blue


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 8, 2012)

well I couldn't hold back... I saw a long finned batface sw fish yesterday and got a sw tank today all setup with a few fish. my only issues is where to put it ikes....





















Sorry for the phone images ! u cant really see well but its pretty amazing. Very different from F/W I even find these little fish are not scared of people like some F/W fish and are very playful + the colors are amazing! also got this one guy who lives under the sand :S 

The filter is an all in one system, with skimmer and wet/dry in one + a HOB power head thing. over all loving it apart for the faulty power head that gave me electrical shocks 3 times in a row xD I was like WHATS THAT FEELING OWWWIEE haha lets try that again OWWWWIEEEEE ok no more OWWWWIEEE  I am an idiot !


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats good squirtle I had to go to the air port today to pick up a male scrub python it come down from townsville
so I'v put the fishtanks on hold got to build more cages. 

Those clown fish come from dawin harbor I used to have them, there nice litle fish.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah do you know what they are called? he did not give me names! I got a yellow racoon I believe? some little blueish fish and some weird looking pretty one with 4 fins kind of!

How big is your scrub? My olive had a go at me today  meanie lol very cage defensive once out its fine but dam she bites fast!!!

on a side note, someone said because of the shocks I have to go to the DR as I may "drop dead" in a week? true or lies?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

I cant remember the names of them, but I got them because there not the same old orange ones.
What shocks are you talking about.


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

Amphiprion ocellaris aka "black and white ocellaris" that form is found primarily in the vicinity of Darwin harbor as Jason said. Most these days in the hobby are captive bred.
When you said raccoon did you mean a raccoon butterflyfish?
Do you know what sort of baitfish you have? Some are ridiculously hard to keep.
If you post pictures of the other fish I can tell you what they are.
Cheers andrew


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks butters I'v had a long day.


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

If you only set up that tank today then be ready for huge ammonia and nitrite spikes over the next few weeks. Be prepared for massive water changes to keep the levels down or you will have a tank full of dead fish.
it can be done but you really shouldn't set up a marine aquarium and stock it on the same day unless you really know what you are doing.

Aren't they all long Jason? I know mine are.

And I meant batfish not baitfish. Stupid predict text!

As for the shocks, mostly lies. If it was going to kill you it will happen straight away unless you have underlying health issues.
i have been shocked by fish tanks far too many times for comfort.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks butters I will get to it tomorrow, really sleepy! I have tried with the help of some sites and believe I have the following..

Racoon butterfly (yellowish)

Long Nose butterfly

Niger Trigger 

Banana Wrasse( think this is the guy in the sand ) 

Neon damsels 3 or so.

I plan to add the long finned bat face this week, I understand they are very hard to keep but it seems its more a feeding issues over being a weak fish.

Also looking into dwarf lion fish, fire angels and dorys. Dont think lions will work.

The tank was a mates, he had to move so offered it to me, stripped it down put all the water in barrels then reset it all up at mine. So its fully cycled. I was considering going salt. he had to sell his setup due to moving so all worked out well. apart for the dam shocks first time lol.

Ah you edited  The batfish is a Red face batfish. The owner said normally he would say no but this one is really good at feeding. One thing I dont get is everyone says u can stock sw tanks a bit heavier due to the live rock being bio media also, how true is this? Like I plan on upgrading but how many fish would you guys think is safe? do I treat it like a fw tank ?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

You got that right Butters, good point with the amonia to the clown fish should be fine I used to use them to prepair my
water very srong fish have, you got a protien skimer squirtle.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 8, 2012)

loving this thread. 
I love native, tropical AND live salt water reef.
Looks like there is tons of work with the salt water set ups.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes yes Jason, The canister looking thing I linked has a skimmer built into it also its known as a all in S/W system apparently I can even go coral with it but will be limited. 

99.9% sure the tank is fine All the fish were acting normal as soon as put them in, the racoon butterfly had a bit of a hizzy fit in the bag but soon as put him into the tank was fine. I guess I should test the water tomorrow just to be safe.


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

Not true. If anything they should be stocked much lighter.
if you just moved that tank not set up a new then you may be ok but keep an eye on the ammonia and nitrite all the same. I wouldn't add anymore fish in for at least a couple of weeks. Yes live rock is a bio media but the waste product from fish in saltwater is a lot more toxic than in freshwater so you need less fish with more filtration. Bit more involved than that but hope that makes sense.

Not really the best mix of fish. I would ditch the trigger and forget about the lion fish. Depends on which species of " dwarf lion fish" as most get big enough to eat your clowns and damsels. 

I will pm you an address to a good Marine Aquarium Society Australia website so you get a lot of opinions and help. Be aware though that just like this forum you will get slammed for your choice of fish and setup. Don't worry about that just try and learn from the positive response and advice....forget the rest.

How many liters in your aquarium?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

Grogshla with saltwater its not hard once you get it stable but the biger the beter, it's easy to keep lager tanks stable.
Squirtle it takes a little for it to crash but you might be lucky.

Butters you beat me to it.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 8, 2012)

its a 4x2x2, 120G 400 something L. 

ah I did not chose any of these fish  all came free. I guess its better to wait then rush it. 

Yes it makes sense butters, there is the tickle system above and the wet/dry + skimmer system below that putting it at 10 turn overs per hour which I believe from my little reading is the recommended amount ? 

Guess better to leave the lion out. I didnt think it would work to be honest. Whats wrong with the trigger? I have not got around to reading on him buts his my favorite at the moment, swims like a champ with those fins. 

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep larger volumes of water dilute waste products more so you can get away with a lot more in bigger tanks. Still limits though.
I used to design, build, setup and maintain marine aquariums on a commercial basis so have set up a fair few tanks. I have setup and stocked tanks in one day but the planning may have involved months to make sure it works.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

I had clowns in with a lion fish once that was around the same body size and the lion fish ate them.

Butters you used to work at pet city didn't you.


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah triggers are cool but they are not really community fish. If they choose to use those teeth most other fish don't have a chance. Niger triggers are one of the more peaceful ones so you may be ok but forget putting any corals or others inverts in there as they will just end up being lunch.

Yes Jason I did.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats why I never got any there a nice fish but.

Butters I have been going there for years since they where around the corner where the plumbing shop is might have
already talked to you a number of times lol


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

Probably did! Left a couple of years ago and went where the money is. Still miss it though. Was like Christmas every week opening box after box of corals and fish.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

They don't pay to well in that industry I went there for a job once but i found out how much they paid and changed
my mind.
Same as the nursery industry, I did that for five years but the pay wasn't good.

You shouln't work with your hobby it costs to much. :lol:


----------



## butters (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually got paid far more than most in the industry but compared to the mining game it was peanuts.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

Squrtle heres a pic of the skimer I used for my reef setup.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

GEEEE jason that thing looks huge! 3ft high?

I believe those type of skimmers sit in side the sump if I am correct?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

So this is not nearly as interesting as the rest of the thread but I have a large tank Im still trying to set up, all I need is the stand but I cant find one I would trust on my floor. My house has wooden floors under the carpet in all rooms and I cant seem to find a stand that would spread the wait over more than a couple of legs and maybe Im paranoid but i wouldnt trust that much weight on so few spots. Any ideas?

I like the new tank you have there btw


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> So this is not nearly as interesting as the rest of the thread but I have a large tank Im still trying to set up, all I need is the stand but I cant find one I would trust on my floor. My house has wooden floors under the carpet in all rooms and I cant seem to find a stand that would spread the wait over more than a couple of legs and maybe Im paranoid but i wouldnt trust that much weight on so few spots. Any ideas?
> 
> I like the new tank you have there btw



How big of a tank you talking mate? Do you mean you want to rip the carpet up or put it on carpet? I had to get a cabinet made up for my Barra tank that held 1200L, look up cabinet makers in your area and get a quote on a setup that would hold the desired weight that way you can get it made to what you want draws, storage spot and a spot for your sump or canister filters so it's all hidden away..


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> So this is not nearly as interesting as the rest of the thread but I have a large tank Im still trying to set up, all I need is the stand but I cant find one I would trust on my floor. My house has wooden floors under the carpet in all rooms and I cant seem to find a stand that would spread the wait over more than a couple of legs and maybe Im paranoid but i wouldnt trust that much weight on so few spots. Any ideas?
> 
> I like the new tank you have there btw



Like said depends on the size. your best bet is a flat base unit, or using blue tongue wood under the leg stand so it spreads more. wont look good but apparently it works. I have slab so never tested it.

If the tank is huge. you may want to go under the house and see where the house support beams are. your tank may sag the floor and slowly break it. If you dont have any near the house you will need to add some. This is only for big tanks but... I dont know big is different for everyone. My grandma thinks a 2ft is big I dont even consider 2fters fish tanks. xD


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

OK its not that big, 650Lt or there abouts, the tank is 15mm so pretty heavy by itself plus gravel etc as you would guess. Its not that im worried about the stand holding it but the floor. I cant get under the house so I cant tell where the supports are. Yeah I was thinking about a flat base sort of set up. As you can tell I have A LOT of trust in my floor lol. Cheers for answers, Im prob just paranoid as I said but wouldnt be fun if the floor or tank or both collapsed.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just finished setting up my planted tank setup and is now cycling, so now it's time to start choosing plant species and finding where I can get them an start scaping.. Wondering if anyone can help me out with any other species of plants that are low,medium light rating and fairly easy to grow so far I have on the list.. 

Java moss
star moss
Anubias minima
Crypt wendtii
Asian Ambulia
water violet
compact corymbosa


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 9, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> well I couldn't hold back... I saw a long finned batface sw fish yesterday and got a sw tank today all setup with a few fish. my only issues is where to put it ikes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute ive got four normal clown fish and 2 black and whites ones and a gold striped black maroon yeap awesome pets they eat out of my hand and every thing one breeding pair


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> GEEEE jason that thing looks huge! 3ft high?
> 
> I believe those type of skimmers sit in side the sump if I am correct?


It's a little over a meter you can sit them beside the sump as long as the water level is right.



Twitch_80 said:


> So this is not nearly as interesting as the rest of the thread but I have a large tank Im still trying to set up, all I need is the stand but I cant find one I would trust on my floor. My house has wooden floors under the carpet in all rooms and I cant seem to find a stand that would spread the wait over more than a couple of legs and maybe Im paranoid but i wouldnt trust that much weight on so few spots. Any ideas?
> 
> Get a thick peice of ply wood and stick it under the stand to spred the wait if you need to turn the stand upside down
> and screw it to the legs, just make sure the ply goes over a couple of beams.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was trying to avoid that but guess it will have to be done, might try and put it under the carpet. Cheers.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys bit off topic, but would anyone in melbourne be keen giving me a hand tomorrow ? 

My massive tank is finished and need a few more people to help out move it. Its on a troll that jacks up to the height of the tank so its just a matter of lifting it from the troll onto the stand.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

where are you?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

down in oakeligh not too far depending where people come from I guess.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Im on the other side of the city and dont have a license at the moment, if your desperate I can prob get myself over there tomorrow but if you do it another day after work Ill be able to get the missus to drive.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

ah thanks twitch, It should be alright hopefully I can find people. If your are keen I could pay for some petrol or taxi. Cant really change the date which sucks everyone I had in mind has gone out as a group to get smashed for the long weekend lol and the tanks a bit big to just be sitting around a fish shop. 

its going to look amazing once finished!! just cant make up my mind on monitor or lizards or keep it a full fish tank and do the lizard setup in a different tank hehe. Even plan on putting a water fall on this system !


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just curious how old are you? Haha ah dont worry bout a cab, i can catch a train pretty easy, ill pm you my number, just text me details and what station and Ill come help. Got nothing planned till late and I wouldnt mind seeing your fish anyway.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

haha, I am only 17. Yeah I know I have a serious issue with keeping a zoo at my age , I try my best to keep up with it all. School-work-water changes, getting from a-z moving tanks around without a car or even a ute its not easy.

Thanks for the offer really means a lot. If we are short I shoot a txt over. U can come and have a look any time also. always happy to show people around my grandma keeps saying I have to charge an entry fee soon haha.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

No worries..


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone ever had a go at converting brackish species like yellowfin bream,gar,mullet,flathead,whiting to completely fresh water? I've been having a bit of a read on it an thinking I might setup an old 4ft that's building dust and having a go.. 



Squirtle said:


> Hey guys bit off topic, but would anyone in melbourne be keen giving me a hand tomorrow ?
> 
> My massive tank is finished and need a few more people to help out move it. Its on a troll that jacks up to the height of the tank so its just a matter of lifting it from the troll onto the stand.



How many litres is this one mate? what have you got planned for it?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

its around 600 gallons xD 15mm base side glass doubled sheeted with 20mm base. oh and to add it all up its a bow front so its going to be all wonky jackos to carry. 

it was a loyalty discount  the price I am getting it for is too good to be true. Plans are turtles and fish MAYBE a lizard I dont know many people tell me to try lizards first all the people I talk too tell me to just get the lizard and I wont stuff it up knowing me so mixed. Have a lot of work to get done anyway on the tank before it can be filled so no biggie.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

my sisters fish and tank setup (sorry for bad quality photos)
there are more fish but they went into hiding 

View attachment 255167
View attachment 255168
View attachment 255169


these def dont compare to some of the ones ive seen on here.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> its around 600 gallons xD 15mm base side glass doubled sheeted with 20mm base. oh and to add it all up its a bow front so its going to be all wonky jackos to carry.
> 
> it was a loyalty discount  the price I am getting it for is too good to be true. Plans are turtles and fish MAYBE a lizard I dont know many people tell me to try lizards first all the people I talk too tell me to just get the lizard and I wont stuff it up knowing me so mixed. Have a lot of work to get done anyway on the tank before it can be filled so no biggie.



Nice that's a unit of tank, what's the dimensions?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 9, 2012)

its 7.x by 4 x 3.x very off size. as its bow front the size is an est. never the less its a bloody huge tank. just to test lfs I called up asking for a 7ft x 4 wide and 2 high with a bow front and well the cheapest was 4.5k without a stand :O 

Anyways I have to start moving water and fish around lol.

2200lph pump even makes draining a 8ft tank slow lol..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Anyone ever had a go at converting brackish species like yellowfin bream,gar,mullet,flathead,whiting to completely fresh water? I've been having a bit of a read on it an thinking I might setup an old 4ft that's building dust and having a go..
> 
> I have had a brackish tank before the Bream and mullet do well and you can get mangrove jack and monos (butter bream) from some shops, but it still pays to add a bit of salt I never kept whiting or flathead, toad fish another good one that is hardy I used to catch the bream in fresh water in the upper reaches of the Brisbane river and keep them in my pond they did great.
> 
> I got a pic of my marine tank today.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

awesome stuff!!!
So basically once set up correctly a salt water setup would be fairly easy to maintain providing the tank is of a decent size. 
I am fascinated by aquariums


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

If you don't have any live coral it's relativly easy but you still have to do water checks regulary, but once you get used to that it's strait forward, when you have a larger body of water it is easy to look after, I still think you shoud read up on it but.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah I am not in the position to get a salt water set up and I wouldn't just jump into it. I have a tropical setup.
Live rock is good for the water though yeah>?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

Year it's good but the live rock is still living so you have to look after it to.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

ah ok cool.
My friend got told by an aquarium place that putting live rock is good for the water and is easy to take care of as only the live coral is finiky.
I said to get on some aquarium forums lol. 
Lovely stuff though.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jun 10, 2012)

if i remember to il post a few piccies of my el cheapo planted tank


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a hole eco system once you get it right it runs it self, but you need to keep a check on it and use all the proper aditives when they are needed and then it will run smoothly.

thanks boxhead1990 love to see it.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

my little 30l tank.
I have 6 neons
2 snails
and 2 comets? (I gave them a home after my mate didn't want them)


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I have had a brackish tank before the Bream and mullet do well and you can get mangrove jack and monos (butter bream) from some shops, but it still pays to add a bit of salt I never kept whiting or flathead, toad fish another good one that is hardy I used to catch the bream in fresh water in the upper reaches of the Brisbane river and keep them in my pond they did great.
> 
> I got a pic of my marine tank today.



I'm going for an estuary fish today with a few mates taking the live bait tank an going to get a bream or two for my jacks tank, it's completely fresh now but have read that it is possible to convert them to complete fresh over some time, I've replaced 50L (around 1/5) of the water out of his tank with a mix of soft saltwater solution around 1.010 which should go down to 1.002-5 and then I'll slowly convert it back to completely fresh again..
I'm guessing the pond was completely fresh? 

Nice reef setup mate, what fish you got in it? Is the blue and yellow one and the black with white spot one different types of damsels?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 10, 2012)

Late season (May) Not a record setter but they keep me amused now and then. Caught on a soft plastic even caught a carp on one during summer. I think Redfin would look good in a tank


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 10, 2012)

I've heard when you convert fish like bream to fresh they can be really prone to illness and have a short lifespan.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Venomous1111 they are Blue Damsels and the black ones are Three-Spot Dascyilus I don't have that setup any
more I couldn't look after it with my bad back so I changed it to the native tank at the start of this thread it's less
demanding.
That picture you see there is one half of that tank, the left hand side I had the overflow in the center, not very good photo's but the only ones I got I had to get them of my frends phone.


Chanzey the Bream I had in my pond I got in fresh water but it is still best to add a bit of salt as they do beter same as for the Sailfin Molly's and Black Molly's, that do well with about a teaspoon of sea salt to every 5lt of water but theycan 
also live in full salt water or fresh.



Smithers said:


> Late season (May) Not a record setter but they keep me amused now and then. Caught on a soft plastic even caught a carp on one during summer. I think Redfin would look good in a tank


The Redfin I think are a pest like Carp, they don't look bad but I think they are agresive like other pirch so you could onley keep them, wich would be pritty boring.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 10, 2012)

Well guys, I moved all the tanks alone some how... Even managed the 8ft tier and 7fts I dont know how surprisingly my back is still working also. 

We got my bad *** tank onto the stand and what can i say? Sure she is an old beauty but one in a kind with a nice paint job she is going to be amazing! 







The tanks on the side are 6x2x2 for comparing  the front is curved which you cant really see in the pictures. 7 long 4ft deep in the middle and 3.x high.






Its such a beast it had to be hard welded together so it sits in a metal frame in a sense but the metal connects to the glass and is all welded together if that makes sense!

So excited!! decided to do just fish, I can prefect that and make something amazing + all the other tanks can be used for turtles/lizards.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2012)

What a beast.. Nice job..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

Good stuff mate looks like a beuty.


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 11, 2012)

*for the fans of fish and Mario 

*


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

I use to keep discus in a 3foot x 20inch x12inch display
Had 2 plecos 6 goephagus siranamensis and 2Oscars in a 4x2x2
And had it also set up previous to that with natives, mullet from the creek, rainbows, and 2 bullrout tht ate prawns from your hand, ill have to look for pics


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 11, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I use to keep discus in a 3foot x 20inch x12inch display
> Had 2 plecos 6 goephagus siranamensis and 2Oscars in a 4x2x2
> And had it also set up previous to that with natives, mullet from the creek, rainbows, and 2 bullrout tht ate prawns from your hand, ill have to look for pics



I love bullrout! So hard to find these days though . Such a cool fish!


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Spotlighting in clear rocky creek at night is the easiest way, ill catch some if u wanna buy them lol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Start of next year, if you're still keen, I'll take you up on that


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmm transporting might be an issue


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 11, 2012)

Some of my guys


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 11, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Hmmm transporting might be an issue




Damn, didn't realise how far Lismore is from Sydney lol.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah bugger


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2012)

we have bullrouts that came from an ex member on this site they are great fish!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Thanks Venomous1111 they are Blue Damsels and the black ones are Three-Spot Dascyilus I don't have that setup any
> more I couldn't look after it with my bad back so I changed it to the native tank at the start of this thread it's less
> demanding.
> That picture you see there is one half of that tank, the left hand side I had the overflow in the center, not very good photo's but the only ones I got I had to get them of my frends phone.



Nice the Dascyilus looks awesome, think I might have to add one to my setup.. I've also got a couple of species of damsels but not that particular one, I've got a yellowtail and a white tail humbug.. 
Ended up getting two yellow fin bream and put them with the jack, they seem to be doing fine, the jack wasn't happy with them being in there at first but they seem to be getting along now, though I have been fishing all day so haven't really been watching wait an see at feeding time.



Pinoy said:


> Start of next year, if you're still keen, I'll take you up on that



If you don't sort something out with Damian with the bullrout I get plenty of them down at my local when catching my live bait (poddy mullet) in my live bait traps when fishing for jewies they are brackish but I have converted them before.. More then happy to give you a few for free if your keen on coming to pick them up, the ones I get are small though around 5cm give or take..



SteveNT said:


> Some of my guys
> 
> View attachment 255444
> View attachment 255446



Nice Tangs mate.


----------



## bkevo (Jun 11, 2012)

i used to keep and breed quite a number of cichlids, been out of it for a while but have always wanted a blue eyed pleco
anyone ever had one of these guys or can get them?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Love Bullrouts, used to get them in the brisbane river haven't seen any since the floods, I want to get some for my native
tank.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

Bullrouts turn up from time to time up here. They are easier to find after the wet season when the overflow areas start to dry out.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Theyre so good, I might try breeding them somehow


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

I suspect they will need saltwater to breed.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

I have only ever seen small ones where I go, they have nice paterns on them, I normaly see them sitting on the sides of
concrete walls so there easy to scoop up.
I'll have to wait until the river settles again, haven't even seen any rainbows or blue-eyes.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

Black eel-tail catfish (complete bugger to photo as he's too quick and won't sit still)


Giant gourami - about ten years old, I've had her for six.


Tarpon, choc pleco on the floor, some silver dollars/spotted mystus in background.



There's also a female snakehead gudgeon somewhere in there but she's usually hiding unless she's hungry when she'll handfeed. Not bad for a wild caught fish. In fact, most of the bigger ones will handfeed. Phone camera photos so they're not the best.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice looking fish mate, I love the Giant Gourami I have always wanted one just never got around to it.

Are they all in the same setup and how big is it?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

Its a 6x2x2 with all mentioned in the one tank. The silver dollars are coming out in the near future and I've got half a dozen clown loaches in another tank that I want to put in. Used to have 4 albino tinfoil barbs at adult size in there but lost them last year when I had no power for three days after cyclone Yasi. Filtration is with a Fluval FX5 filled with pond matrix, separate aerator and regular water changes. Love the bigger tanks cause they are so easy to do water changes. Just hook a drain hose up to the filter, drain half the tank and then fill with the garden hose - 15 minutes max.

Giant gouramis are good fish to have as pets if you have the tank space. Some can be aggressive to other fish but mine is pretty good. She's a bit spoilt with food and can throw a tantrum if not given food she wants to eat. She throws this enormous wave of water out of the tank, soaking the floor is she's not happy with something. Loves woodies though so that can always calm her down.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 11, 2012)

Heres a question!?
What do you find yourself spending more on?
1) Reptiles 
2) Fish


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

Fish - but I was breeding and selling back to my LFS for good prices so went for two years without having to spend my own money. Last count I made about three grand but essentially got it all in trade. Currently downsizing both fish and reptiles but expect to continue to spend a bit more on fish than herps in the future.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 11, 2012)

I reckon the electricity is worse with fish..


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah that is cool. Both are fantastic I think I would like a salt water tank when I buy my home but for now I am totally happy with my reps and small fish tank.
Electricity is bad for reps and fishys.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean, I got solar about 12 months ago and its pretty awesome so far.. Having said that Im just buying more now lol..


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to run the aircon for 8 months of the year mainly for the fish. I love winter cause my power bill almost halves.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> I reckon the electricity is worse with fish..



Yeah my 4 foot used 100 a1/4 more than 2 fluro, a heat matter, heat cord, heat rock, thermostat, and 2x heat emmitting 50-100w lights


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 11, 2012)

heres the tank setup at my mums, and one fish (there is a rainbow shark, just couldnt find him)

View attachment 255595
View attachment 255596


p.s- does anybody know what type that fish is? (haha its my fish and i dont even know what it is, im so smart :/...)


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 11, 2012)

Convict


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it pretty young? Might be a little convict but dont hold me to that, Im fairly sober..


----------



## bkevo (Jun 11, 2012)

its a convict cichlid. a young male


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 11, 2012)

yeh i looked it up, thanks guys...and not 100% sure on age but i have had it for at least 2-4 years, since it was heaps tiny  its black stripes are abit darker then what the photo shows


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 11, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Heres a question!?
> What do you find yourself spending more on?
> 1) Reptiles
> 2) Fish



My two SW setups especially my reef tank I've spend enough money on to run a small country.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Heres a question!?
> What do you find yourself spending more on?
> 1) Reptiles
> 2) Fish


Reptiles I got a spotted black and a scrub python this weekend, it used to be fish but now I have the native tank most
are free.

The salt water was expensive but, all the pumps and lighting for the coral and the adatives like liquid food is all pritty expensive but it looks nice if you got the money to burn.
I just got one now with a morey eel he cheep to look after.


----------



## baker (Jun 11, 2012)

Heres a pic of the best fish tank i have at the moment. Not sure if it still classes as one though with my keelback living in it, but its close enough.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice mate, I love keelbacks I want to get some of them, I saw some last week under a sheet of palsic nice little snakes.

I wanted to get a photo of them but didn't have my camra there was three keelbacks and a Eastern Brown under 1 sheet
of plastic.


----------



## baker (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, I have a second little one I'm growing up at the moment to eventually go in with that one. I'am hoping i end up with a pair to eventually breed them. 
Nice find, never seem to have cameras when they are needed.
I have a four foot tank spare at the moment, I can't decied what i want to put into it yet though. Its either going to be a native biotope style or an african cichlid tank.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a few fish setups but I needed the tanks for my skinks I have a heap of pits I scored i'm doing up for spring then I
will have my tanks back lol.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 11, 2012)

heres our big oscar 

View attachment 255609


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Thats nice, I used to have one in my pond and when some one would put there fingers in the water he'd bite them, it 
was pritty funny


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Thats nice, I used to have one in my pond and when some one would put there fingers in the water he'd bite them, it
> was pritty funny



haha yehh that would be entertaining to watch lol mine used to be like that but he can now be 'petted' however i still dont trust him...


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

They would only do it once, I dont think i'd try that with my morey but.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a great shot lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just missed it with mouth totally open, tends to do it if you put your face anywhere near the tank....


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jun 12, 2012)

so this is my little tank im doing for the moment havent enough room for a big tank in my room anymore 

later in the year depending how things go i might get back into reefing but shall see i want more snakes aswell hahaha


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice setup mate, it looks nice seeing a planted tank, looks healthy to.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Works cancelled, gotta love the rain so here's a few picks of a couple of other setups I have.. 

My bigger reef setup.. loaded of go pro cam..





The nano/smaller setup, lights just came on so there's not much action.. Taken with mobile..




And my grow out mixed African setup with the built in jail cell.. Taken with mobile..


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 12, 2012)

My sailfin,had him for 6 years he's 48cm last time I measured.ill get some pics of the tank later on.there's some very nice tanks people are keeping on here,wish I had more room.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 12, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Heres a question!?
> What do you find yourself spending more on?
> 1) Reptiles
> 2) Fish



reptiles! lol nah fish! 

I agree and disagree with the electricity for fish. having just been knee deep in solving this.

1 fish tank setup well will run me about 30$ a month for a big one. I am new to the whole reptile world but with my snakes each globe is sitting at 75W each which wont run 24/7 but they seem on quite often which is ruffly going to set me back 40-60 depending how often they do actually run and thats one light I use 2! so it really depends how you look at it. 

I enjoy both so price is not an issue but I tried to cut back as much as possible and found with fish if you invest into the better brands the running cost comes down which is something most people dont look at. good example is everyone buying the sunsun filters nice and cheap but the running cost is almost double-triple compared to an eheim or fluval. same with power heads cheap ones run you about 15+W and a hydor will use 4W, sure these figures are small but you have to understand they run 24.7 365 for a few years so in the long run are the extra $$ worth the savings? 

Sorry blabed a bit lol just my research over the past few months. I have almost cut my bill in half in the fish room which is nice. Solar is next.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice setups venomous1111 I love your reef tank looks like it's runing realy well.

Thats a big sailfin TTgd1.


----------



## Multifoliate (Jun 13, 2012)

Real camera shot of the end of the aquarium

One of the MANY little bristlenoses that decided to "appear" in my tank... I got something right and they replicated

Crappy mobile phone shot of the long side


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice setup Mutifoliate, it's like a jungle very healthy.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Nice setups venomous1111 I love your reef tank looks like it's runing realy well.
> 
> Thats a big sailfin TTgd1.



Thanks mate, the bigger setup has been running for about 4 years now seems to be very stable and going well, haven't added much to it for a while was looking into a snowflake eel just got to work out if it will be compatible with my other fish..



Multifoliate said:


> View attachment 255756
> Real camera shot of the end of the aquarium
> View attachment 255757
> One of the MANY little bristlenoses that decided to "appear" in my tank... I got something right and they replicated
> ...



Nice planted tank, do you have much trouble with the bristlenoses destroying the plants? What lighting setup are you using? I've has my new to be planted tank cycling for a while now going to get some plants this weekend so hopefully it all goes sweet.




Check this guy out his a freshwater white blotched river stingray - (Potamotrygon leopoldi) they are in Australia but have a pretty high price tag and require a large tank.. On my wanted fresh water list for sure..


----------



## Multifoliate (Jun 13, 2012)

Venonmous, I have no issues at all with the bristlenoses destroying the plants. Haven't had any problems with it.
Light set up is a very simple pair of t8 bulbs and the filter is a 10cm diameter sponge filter. (Tank is 3 foot btw)
Stocked with a single neon tetra, LOTS of mostly endlers and soon to be endler guppy crosses ( the endlers werent pure to begin with so just speeding up the mutations), the bristlenoses, some khuli loaches and cherry shrimp.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice setups everyone but I been looking at them all and wondering where do u get all your native fish as I'm looking to setup a aquarium full of native fish I don't know how big it will it will be I know my lfs sell limited stock of native think it's just rainbows :/


----------



## Multifoliate (Jun 13, 2012)

There is an awesome guy up north that ships natives. Search google for "Aquagreen"


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes the aquarium shops will order them in if you ask what you want and give a deposit.
Or some of them you just catch just use a fish trap or a net in the local creeks.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay I should ask him ( need to get a new aquarium as I only have small ones might sell them and get a big one ) I don't have creeks close to me I hqve like marsh lol and some little ponds


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 13, 2012)

Harkiins - depends on what size natives you want. They are around but not as popular as the exotics so many stores don't stock much. Some of the aussie websites have good 'for sale' sections.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank I was thinking maybe small native what are some small native fish species ??


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 13, 2012)

Rainbows, threadfins, blue-eyes. Have a look on livefish.com they quite often have natives. I haven't checked there in ages though so not sure what they have lately.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 14, 2012)

okay thanks guys also one last thing do u need a lincese for native fish ?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

Multifoliate said:


> Venonmous, I have no issues at all with the bristlenoses destroying the plants. Haven't had any problems with it.
> Light set up is a very simple pair of t8 bulbs and the filter is a 10cm diameter sponge filter. (Tank is 3 foot btw)
> Stocked with a single neon tetra, LOTS of mostly endlers and soon to be endler guppy crosses ( the endlers werent pure to begin with so just speeding up the mutations), the bristlenoses, some khuli loaches and cherry shrimp.



Thanks for that, I was a bit worried if I put my peppermint bristlenoses in with my plant's they would destroy them.. I'm using an Aquaone AR850 for my planted setup, has 3 t5s and a wet n dry filter running at the moment, and have a small school of neons in there now to help with the cycling .. I'm going java moss,ferns this weekend to start it of n then work it up from there..



Harkiins said:


> okay thanks guys also one last thing do u need a lincese for native fish ?



No mate no licensing required to keep natives.. What size tank you going for them and what species you going with?


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry i dont know how to do what u did ^^ but im not sure i think i might sell my little tanks and get a 3 or 4 foot depends on what mum say and the yeah i wouldnt know what fish to get or plants i been look a aquagreen but i reckon the fish would died on the journey to mine in the mail :/ so might just see what the LFS has in the native stock


----------



## Multifoliate (Jun 14, 2012)

Venomous, you might want to also put in some stems that grow faster than the java moss and the java fern, as they dont do a very good job of taking nutrients out of the water fast


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jun 14, 2012)

One of the Eels we used in last nights Footy Show for anyone who may have seen us


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

Harkiins said:


> sorry i dont know how to do what u did ^^ but im not sure i think i might sell my little tanks and get a 3 or 4 foot depends on what mum say and the yeah i wouldnt know what fish to get or plants i been look a aquagreen but i reckon the fish would died on the journey to mine in the mail :/ so might just see what the LFS has in the native stock



Just press reply with quote on the bottom right.. When I was stocking my tanks with I found it a lot cheaper to find people that breed and sell or my local "aquarium shop" rather then going to the pet shop where they will charge $30 for the same fish I can get for $5 and know they will be quality and not fed that hormone filled colour enhancing rubbish they use at typical corner pet shops.

Check this site out, there's a few blokes on there that are into there natives and sell them a lot cheaper then most places you'll pick them up.

Australian Pet Link : Classifieds : Fish and Aquarium : Fish and Aquatic Livestock



Multifoliate said:


> Venomous, you might want to also put in some stems that grow faster than the java moss and the java fern, as they dont do a very good job of taking nutrients out of the water fast



Thanks for the heads up I haven't had the lights going while I've been cycling the water for the past week so I shouldn't have problems with algae just yet but I will go with what you said and add some stems with the Java moss,fern to kick start the tank most likely Asian Ambulia, Anacharis, water wisteria etc then add some of the more desirable plants I was after once there established and there's no algae bloom problems.


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> One of the Eels we used in last nights Footy Show for anyone who may have seen us
> 
> View attachment 255929



Is that a short fined eel? I used to have an almost meter long one great fish to keep apart from the fact they enjoy to have a slime around on the floor any chance they get.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice looking eel Amazing Amazon, I used to have one in a 6ft tank there nice to watch you have to have good lids on your
tank otherwise they tend to go walkabout through the night lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 14, 2012)

Long Finned > short finned  

Yes they do love to walk around the floor. Mine has figured out if she jumps down the intake of the sump she can go for a little joy ride into the sump >_<!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

I lost my moray, but because I couldn't find it and the tanks outside I thought it was gone, but I was cleaning my sump
about 3 months later and this head pokes out to try and bite me, it was him about twice the size I dont know what he
was eating but I put him back in the tank and put mesh over the hole, now I feed him and he seems to stay the same
size witch is strange.

Some nice natives for those of you that are interested.






Purple Spotted Gudgeon. Mogurnda adspersa


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello jason! MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH! lol 

is the sump outside also? maybe pests where getting in there? cockroachs etc, sometimes they fall into my tanks and get eaten.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

Goyder River Rainbow. Melanotaenia trifasciata






Maybe mate it's strange though.

Honey Blue-Eyes. Pseudomugil mellis





pasific Blue-Eye. Pseudomugil signifer





Spotted Blue-Eye. Pseudomugil gertrudae





Threadfin Rainbow. Iriatherina werneri





Empire Gudgeon. Hypseleotris compressa





Some nice common New Guinea rainbows
Red Rainbow. Glossolepis incisus





Neon Rainbow. Melanotaenia spledida





My sump was outside but the stuff i'm feeding him now has to be better for him than insects lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 14, 2012)

mmmm I dont know what are you feeding him? 

I know the fish I feed prawns everyday compared to high grade pellets grow much faster.

Nice fish btw. Are these yours or google images?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

No these are not mine I just put them on there where a few people interesed in the natives.
I have been feeding him fish and frozen food maybe he was just going through a spert.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like some of those fish jason, my next tank will be a native


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

They have been pritty under rated in the past but there becoming popular, and you are seeing them more and more in the
petshops now wich is good, years ago you had to catch them.

A frend of mine showed me his native tank the other day and it was full of wild green sowdtails I walked away shaking 
my head lol.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 15, 2012)

Of all the tanks I've had, my favourite would have been my lil 3 foot native tank with tahitian moon sand, driftwood and thin vals. It was a simple set up but looked amazing with the fish I had in there which were threadfin rainbows and spotted blue eyes. Unfortunaltely, I don't have any pics of it as I didnt even have a phone those days  
The fish looked unreal on the black sand!


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 15, 2012)

Spotted Blue-Eye. Pseudomugil gertrudae are really nice looking fish deffo on my wish list


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Those threadfin rainbows and empire gudgeons are amazing fish,I was never aware of them,I have a spare bow front 3 foot tank atm.I think I know what I'm going to put in there now! I've only ever kept the large natives.thanks for opening my eyes to these beautifull fish!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 15, 2012)

ttgd1 said:


> Those threadfin rainbows and empire gudgeons are amazing fish,I was never aware of them,I have a spare bow front 3 foot tank atm.I think I know what I'm going to put in there now! I've only ever kept the large natives.thanks for opening my eyes to these beautifull fish!


Theres heaps of nice little native those are just a few, i'll get some more pics and put them up when I get a chance,
they get more colour to them when you put more female to male ratio, they try and impress otherwise some dont get 
there colour, but most make good comunity fish so thats a bonus to.


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 15, 2012)

I snapped a pick of my only tank that I have going ATM,used to have 3 more but space got the better of me.I rent so moving the big tanks around every year or so just got to much! Big fish hate moves I found.but now I have seen those little natives I don't think I can resist to squeeze in one more.lol


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 15, 2012)

ttgd1 nice setup you got there.


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> ttgd1 nice setup you got there.



Cheers! I was just looking back at the start of this thread,and was wondering what substrate your using in 
your native tank? I really like the look of it.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I have redone the discus tank. what can i say? I suck @ aquascaping lol 

It looks better then it did at the start but gee it really is hard to make a tank pop like some people can.

The video hardly does the tank justice but. all the tetras schooling around with the slowness of the discus and geos is amazing + all the varying colors is really great.

Stock is 

8 Discus
6 Rio branco geos
6 roselines
12 cory steberia 
4 plecos (3 marbles 1 peper)
60 Tetras

5x20x3 high, have to move some of the tetras when they grow. should be fine for a few years. anyways tell me what u think I should change to make it look better please! I dont know it dose not pop like other tanks =( sorry for the video quality also.

[video=youtube;0MT2k5L6UTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MT2k5L6UTg[/video]


----------



## Timmeh103 (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont have anything spectacular yet, but I'm just starting a planted tank so maybe in a few months. But here is my breeding pair of discus


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 16, 2012)

Squirtle what are those dimensions in?
Cheers


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 16, 2012)

FT and inch lol'

5FT by 20INCH wide by 3FT high


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 16, 2012)

Timmeh103 You should get some interesting colours out of those discus, I bred them 22 years ago the colour range back
then was pritty limited, they where starting to get solid blues and checkerd back then, some of the colours now are amazing.



ttgd1 said:


> Cheers! I was just looking back at the start of this thread,and was wondering what substrate your using in
> your native tank? I really like the look of it.


Mate it is unwashed sand and river rock strait out of the river, I put it all in and aranged it filled it up and let it settle for a couple of weeks with the filter going, then drained it and carefully filled it again, cant get any more orthentic than that even the weed is from there, just have to be patiant thow and let it settle.

Your tank looks ok squirtle, the person that has to like it is you, your the one that has to live with it if I don't like one of my setups I just do it again thats part of the fun.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

The tanks I like I can not create xD I love tom barrs work, his dutch and discus tank are my dreams but I never give planted a fair shot. 

I dont mind it, I am more of a fish guy, healthy fish with good grow rates give me pleasure but the misses hates these "bare tanks" in the bedroom so I tried lol.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

Read up on it, it's not hard just takes some experimenting, and you have to know the plant requirements.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was planning on doing a Victorian native tank, so far I have come up with a list of 5 fish that Im hoping will work out together and look good. Its taken me a little while and Ive gone through quite a lot but any input would be appreciated.
1. Western Carp Gudgeon
2. Murray (River) Rainbowfish
3. Purple spotted Gudgeon
4. Souther Pygmy Perch
5. Dwarf Flat-Headed Gudgeon

Im still considering a larger fish or two as well but so far cant find anything suitable that doesnt grow too large.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

If you are going with the smaller ones, be carefull wich large natives you put with them most of them eat the smaller ones.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 17, 2012)

squirtle have you got any elephant nose?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah I know which is why I havent chosen any so far. Even the flat headed gudgeon are a bit like that although the dwarf's are obviously smaller so Im hoping they wont be a problem, its pretty much the only one Im not sure on yet.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> squirtle have you got any elephant nose?



Nope, I almost got some today 4-5 inch 50$ but ended up with some turtles and god knows how many cichlids lol. 

Considering elephant with aba aba and ghost knife, just not enough hours in the day!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

Turtles now huh..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

What sort of turtles did you get squirtle?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

mmmm 5 Turtles 8 Fish all over 8 inch xD 

The ladies wanted turtles, I wanted fish was going to result in a fight sooo I fixed the issue and got both ^_^ 

your native tank sounds nice btw  what tank size are you planning?

Just murray river but a mix, some are long neck some are short some have pointy shells some dont, I just let the ladies pick. 

I plan on building an out door area with turtles and water monitor or water dragons over using a fish tank. We have an area about 10m by 6m of just soil that no one uses and weeds grow right outside my fish room. so prefect spot to have it setup. I believe murrays are the only ones who can handle the melbourne weather all year around when they reach 20cm. going to try to build like a mini room for them anyway with a heater and basking lamp. All in the air! First step first keep the turtles alive!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just a little one, prob 4 ft. 

What type and size turtles did you get?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

mm I might have one u can take dirt cheap needs a stand but.

Murray rivers long necks and short necks 2 longs 3 shorts. Size is about 10-15 cm shell


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of my turtles.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

ELN's and Murray's? Im prob going to use the tank I have a couple of murrays in when I put them outside but not sure. Ill let you know.

Looks like an awesome set up Jason.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

there happy in there heres proof.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

that looks so nice. see I think turtles are more suited for ponds etc then tanks. Fish I understand in tanks so you can view them better but turtles come and say hello.

I really hope my pond works out !

So do you keep your turtles outside all year around twitch? Any heating during winter or just a cover? I have been cruising around the ATF and theres many people keeping them outside but very few in melbourne.




An Image from ATF, I plan to some what copy this but a bit more water for the lizards and turtles to have there own pond area kind of thing then a few big native fish, Have been talking to some people who keep jardini and they reckon they could last the winter if I make the pond deep enough


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

I have one murray turtle that eats out of my hand, but the rest dive for cover when they see you.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

ah! only at first or do u have to sneak up on them to get the pictures? 

I know at my 2 LFS they keep turtles in the tanks, seems to be the new thing. The turtles never run away, always just sitting there having a look around no matter how close you get the tank.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

You can sneak up on them, but if you get to close there in the water once there in the water there not scared expecialy
if they see food.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 17, 2012)

You can have them outside you but the water cant get too cold.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 17, 2012)

mine are ok outside I live in Brisbane they just sleep alot here lol.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 18, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Heres a pic of my new lace monitor cage still in progress when its finish i'll put it on the monitor thread I have to change
> the mesh to weld mesh it used to be a bird cage.



great setup mate! would go good for some eastern water dragons for me!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks mate you could keep a few water dragons in some thing that size lol.

Look at this little bloke, allways comes runing when he sees me with food.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Melb is great but the weather makes it hard for outdoor set-up's.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

It's cold in brisbane you can keep Melbourn!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

hahaha yeah, be nice to live somewhere i could keep more reps outside. i bumped the thread for madhatter, noticed on the intro that fish were kept. guess you did too lol


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 18, 2012)

What type of shrimp is that Jason? 

I ended up going on a bit of spending spree on my setups over the weekend, got shown this site from a mate Livefish.com.au - Australia's aquarium fish home delivery experts! they deliver most things you want for your aquarium setups ended up getting a few more plants,10 cherry shrimp,10 glass shrimp and a small school of emerald eye rasbora for the planted tank and a snow flake eel for the small marine tank and 2 Koran angelfish for my bigger reef setup ended up getting free shipping and they all came today alive and well. Now I'm just waiting for this guy to arrive I got for a top price of a member that was shutting one of his reef setups down on another forum I check out, this is a quick video of him in action, they throw punches as quick as a .22 bullet.

[video=youtube_share;6z3uYmExqEU]http://youtu.be/6z3uYmExqEU[/video]


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a little local freshwate prawn.
I bumped the thread for him to lol.
Should all give him a frend request we can swap info.
Venomous1111 be carefull if you get one of them they smash tanks I would only put one of them in a pespect tank.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

The shrimp smashes tanks? 

I had the same idea with the oscars hence the 15mm glass.

Looks like a cave shrimp or whatever they are called, the little albino ones. (Jason's)


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a mantis shrimp, I took one out of my tank that got in there with some rock they smash shells and coral not very good for a reef tank.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> It's a little local freshwate prawn.
> I bumped the thread for him to lol.
> Should all give him a frend request we can swap info.
> Venomous1111 be carefull if you get one of them they smash tanks I would only put one of them in a pespect tank.



Didn't think of that lol he was going to go in my big reef tank in my bedroom and take the risk with the other crustaceans but now I think I'll put him in the kitchen bench nano tank.. It's a little aquaone tank pretty sure its perspex that's got nothing but live rock and a couple of soft corals an see how he goes.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is a nice pic of one.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

No I meant yours looks like a cave shrimp jason. 

The mantis are pretty cool, look at the colours!!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

If they shoot you in the finger they send a shock right up your arm, not a nice feeling it's bad when you pick something
up and you don't know there there.

mine is just a freshwater prawn.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats pretty amazing.. Kinda like a small electric shock?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 18, 2012)

More like a tiny nail gun. Most people trap mantis shrimp and get rid of them as pests. When its quiet at night you can sometimes hear them tapping away. They can easily crack glass tanks.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

dam his cool! so is the mantis. I cant wait to get more into salt water. I have been multi reading and taking notes on salt water a-z turtles and lizards. Pulled my shoulder and back today so now I have an excuse to sit on my *** and read all day! Looking at snow flake eels also, I hear they can be real pains if you give them too many hiding spots you will never see them lol. 

I would love to see such a small thing like a mantis break a tank :O (edit I take it they break it by tapping at it with them arms not by ramming it as fish do?) . As for the oscars no chance with 15MM even 10-12 MM they wont be able too. I believe a Pacu under 3ft is rated for 15+mm break proof wise for some comparing lol. Whats the size of the tank? I got an amazing oscar and some grown servs + a baby saratoga yesterday. Must say a quality oscar looks so much better. 

sense everyones here  Do you guys use turtle salt in ponds + tanks? some people seem to say its bad others swear by it?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 18, 2012)

All my turtle tanks and most of my freshwater setups (with a couple of exceptions) get salt. I use reef salt as I like the extra trace elements it gives that normal aquarium salt doesn't have. I really think its helped my turtles and probably my fish too. I've had tanks up to mid-strength brackish so always have some salt lying around. I generally make sure they have some salt around winter as I think it helps them resist disease better.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

What pacu are you allowed here? I know silver dollars are closely related but I thought most of the others were illegal.

Yeah I got the tank at a bargin, it was a custom build, 15mm starfire glass. A lady ordered it and found a scratch thats about 2cm long and refused to take it. I got it at half price. Its over 600Lt, the one im figuring out a stand for. The oscards are in smaller tanks at the moment, not fully grown so no problems yet.

I use turtle grit and river sand mix, rocks are really bad as they can eat them and it can cause issues. The turtle grit adds goodies and keeps ph stable as well as being easy for them to break down if they swallow it. Its on aft but its also avail from a number of shops now. Let me know if you cant find it.

Yes to salt, in all my tanks.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I used large gravel I understand if they cant fit it in there mouth easy they wont try to swallow it? I have a massive tub of turtle salt with trace elements was just unsure if I should use it or not. I read that if you have fungus in the water it can become salt immune which makes salt bathing them hard. 

Starfire  My favorites, all my 4 fts are this. Its amazing how clear they get, sometimes it seems the fish are just floating in air. 600lt so its around 6x2x2 I take it? as I said for the pressure lay wood under the pine stand or build/order a cabinet with a flat base. one thing I will say, be careful cleaning the glass starfire is scratch heaven compared to plate glass. all it takes is one little grain of sand or anything really lol. 
Pacus are all Noxious, I still dont know how this Noxious thing works even more confused after seeing guppies on it. But you can get a few Pacus here mainly blacks but a few of the more fancy ones pop up.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

I just tip a little salt water in mine it's already disolved.

Has any body ever used condies cristals.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

5x3x4 or something, its an odd size, quite deep and high. I like it though, be good for sw if I ever do it. It has the run off bit in the back corner with pipe fittings in the bottom. 

Salt is worth using. If they ever get a fungus infection you can get them out and put a bit of betadine on it and leave them out for an hour or so. If you have to you can do it a few times a day. Just wash it off before you put them back in or it will kill all the bacteria in bio filter.

Nope I havent used it.

Garlic is good every now and again. Rubbed on pellets.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 18, 2012)

You can get anything if you really want it. For me its not worth the penalties. I've heard its something like a 50 to 70 grand fine for piranha. They're not even that interesting as an aquarium fish. Getting a Pacu would be ridiculous. They just grow far too big for even a large tank in a normal sized house - if I was getting a pond I have other things I'd rather keep in it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Your murrays will eat a lot more plants and greens than the els's btw. I use the dried nori sheets from supermarket, just soak in water for a few min and throw it in, they love it. Also zucchini is really good, mostly peeled small sections. Try and wedge it in somewhere under the water. Unless you have an abundance of plants they will eat them all.

If I was going to get large pond fish I would prob get koi. Or a croc lol.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

You would need a pool for a full grown one of them.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

dam 5x3x4 starfire!!! I am jealous lol. thats a great size tank for anything apart for true monsters. lucky oscar!

your run off would be for a sump, If you ever need help with them I am here. I love sumps cheaper and better to run then any other common filtration method. Are you planning on just keeping oscars in there? 

Seeing as its more wide your floor will be better suited the extra width will help it run across more floor supports. I would talk to a carpenter over a fish shop. Just make sure they understand the weight better yet ask if they have made fish tank stands before. Will be much cheaper for you in the long run, shops want too much for custom work imo.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oscars, silver dollars, possibly a pleco (un decided as I hear a lot of diff things about it), blue yabbies.

Yeah I did really well, brand new, 1200 delivered. I have bought an eheim cannister but I dont know if Im going to use it. I was thinking sump and the good thing is the tank will never empty if something goes wrong. Never set up a sump so would be fun. 

Yeah I have sourced a number of options for a stand but havent found what I want so Im just going to build the base myself then get a normal(ish) stand.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> You can get anything if you really want it. For me its not worth the penalties. I've heard its something like a 50 to 70 grand fine for piranha. They're not even that interesting as an aquarium fish. Getting a Pacu would be ridiculous. They just grow far too big for even a large tank in a normal sized house - if I was getting a pond I have other things I'd rather keep in it.



yeah I know about the fines but guppys are on the list? I know over 100 people with them. Then some people say if depends where the fish comes from and who you deal with. Its just too confusing. 

Piranhas are boring indeed. Even if you go down feeding them live food its nothing those angry tetras (insert proper name here xD) put on a better show imo. yes Pacus do grow huge but are also great fish to have if you can house them which very few people can do. They are very interesting to watch and behavior is very different. Pacus are not on the noxious list also. You would need a 20ft by 5ft tank to house them. theres a couple on monsterfishkeepers who are currently in there 4th year growing 2 pacus out who have started building this tank. I think if you can house them they are great to have if you cant house them theres youtube  Plywood tanks are good for them and much cheaper. but great fish.

I am actually looking at a platinum barra they seem great too. I need to build an aquarium next I think lol...


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

Oscars love blue yabbies they won't last long.

What are you jealous about Sqirtle we have seen your setup lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

hahaha yeah I know they will prob eat them, even with pipes and hiding places. Turtles love them as well.

Yeah I have a nice tank but you have a garage LOL


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Oscars, silver dollars, possibly a pleco (un decided as I hear a lot of diff things about it), blue yabbies.
> 
> Yeah I did really well, brand new, 1200 delivered. I have bought an eheim cannister but I dont know if Im going to use it. I was thinking sump and the good thing is the tank will never empty if something goes wrong. Never set up a sump so would be fun.
> 
> Yeah I have sourced a number of options for a stand but havent found what I want so Im just going to build the base myself then get a normal(ish) stand.



Sounds good, Plecos get them if you like them dont expect them to be "cleaners" they produce more waste then they clean as most catfish do. 

Thats a great price too! Personally ditch the canister. You wont get any flow with one canister even if your using a 2262 by eheim. Sumps will hold the water if sized to hold the water, you can also get sumps just to filter but can over flood if the power goes out. its very easy think of an extra large canister thats a square. you need your pvc to drain into the front area of the sump then run threw your media separated by baffles (sheets of glass sectioning off the sump) then into the pump which returns it. 

if the tanks is already drilled its easy for you. measure the size of the hole this will tell you the bulkhead size you require which will also tell you how many LPH the hole will allow down. Match this to the amount of turn overs you want P/H * I would go with 3-4 *then you have a pump size you require add an extra 500L p/h onto and get the nearest output pump you can find. your tank wont drain more then the pump returns also but if your pumps returning more water then your hole can handle your main tank will over flow which is why its important to get the exact size of your hole. Hope this helps if you decide to go with a sump.

Hahah shhh! Its a nice size tank made out of starfire glass!! I had a little jump when I heard the size. What can I say amazing aquariums get me going.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

You allso have to make sure the sump can hold the overflo water if the power go's out otherwise your sump will overflo.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

The tank has a section that is separate from the main body of water with an adjustable top as to what level the water is in the tank before it flows into the section and out the holes in the base. This will eliminate the overflow of the sump if the power goes out and prob give me slightly more margin for a correct flow into the tank.

Yeah I know that about the pleco's but I do like them.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

ah yes, measure from the pipe or overflow box to the area you plan to fill up too, run this into a tank voloume calculator, so you go normal width and length but change the hight to the area from box to marked point then you need a tank a bit bigger then this size, double is best but might be costly. you can always increase the hight of the pipe depending on how high its already set.

you have an overflow box? sits outside the tank?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

sits inside, its a seperate section

hang on ill get a pic


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

But you have to add water to overflo so if you have a small sump you have to fill it past the pump and when the power
go's off that water has to run back into your sump, so if your sump is to small it fills your sump up and can over flo 
I normaly fill the sump up first, but if it's not big anough the pump will drain it out.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

http://cdn.saltwaterfish.com/b/bb/525x525px-LL-bbf6380d_vbattach193669.jpgView attachment 256427


^ like that yeah?

I over flowed my sump today, Got the diamond out trying to make her more relaxed around me then 1 hour later I remembered I was filling the tank lol


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

My partner did that with the pond once and killed all my fish.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

3 holes in base and the bit on the top is adjustable

Ah yeah, like that Jesse.. lol should have looked before I went hunting for the camera

emptied the pond? ouch..


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah yup! Over flow box internal  Same as a pipe just looks nicer, the top part is more of a surface skimmer and keeps the fish out, another great feature of a sump  

Vinyl black background  your gonna love that tank man. your holes look 1inch id have 2 pipes low and 1 pipe higher so you use 2 mains and 1 encase of an clog etc. you dont need pipes but you will have more advantages with them.

Sounds bad Jason sorry to hear  did they die from the temp difference or?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah I think I might go with the sump....


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

You will be happy if you do! Worst comes to worst I have to come and help you plumb it no biggie


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

No from the clorine that hapend ages ago before I had the turtles.

I had one like that, I put mesh in the bottom and filled it with corse gravel to cut down the noise.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats a good idea..

Sorry to hear bout the pond, that sucks.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

It hapen'd ages ago so i'm over it I had a hole school of bream die thats why I turned it into a turtle pond.

Bio balls are good for that to.


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 19, 2012)

Not the best pic, but hey you get the drift !  have more in my profile album


View attachment 256464


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 19, 2012)

Pic didnt work heels..


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 19, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Pic didnt work heels..[/
> 
> Is that better? sorry changed laptops and still figuring this thing out


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, all good


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 19, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> I am tease?


Haha, i saw this on monster fish keepers the other day.
I've just set up a coldwater brackish tank, with some bream and some little gobys, it's a 120 gallon 48x24x24"
Pics up later.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice animals Heelssss.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 19, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> Haha, i saw this on monster fish keepers the other day.
> I've just set up a coldwater brackish tank, with some bream and some little gobys, it's a 120 gallon 48x24x24"
> Pics up later.



Hehehe, I love MFK and fishlore. I owe a few people there my fishes life lol I changed the room around so much looking at that! the pallet racking system runs side ways in between the 6fts like a side ways T then the sofa sits infront of it and the blue unit sits where the opening is with the reptile enclosure beside it! the gap left from the pine stand to the blue 2 tier 6ft stand is pretty much filled with my big tank  only down side is its so big it kind of cuts out the 6fts but the fish come and say hello to me so all good!!

Your tank sounds nice I will be waiting for some pictures


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 19, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Nice animals Heelssss.



Thanks Jason.s  really needs a clean but honestly only the fittest survive in that tank lol 



Squirtle said:


> Hehehe, I love MFK and fishlore. I owe a few people there my fishes life lol I changed the room around so much looking at that! the pallet racking system runs side ways in between the 6fts like a side ways T then the sofa sits infront of it and the blue unit sits where the opening is with the reptile enclosure beside it! the gap left from the pine stand to the blue 2 tier 6ft stand is pretty much filled with my big tank  only down side is its so big it kind of cuts out the 6fts but the fish come and say hello to me so all good!!
> 
> Your tank sounds nice I will be waiting for some pictures



You deary are insane! But insane is awesome. Make sure you post heaps of pics once it's all set up.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess I am insane lol.

quickie for all your coral growers, LED or MH? I have the option to get a MH unit (2x 250W + 4T5s) for my 5x2x2 I am selling but the power bill came yesterday and was 900$!!! I think there is something wrong in the house I only have 10 aquarium heaters running that are only on when I do a W/C all my pumps etc use under 1kw per hour its like 500Ws I dont use lights for tanks only 4 t10 room lights. So I have no clue whats jacking it up :S 

Anyways I was thinking it might be smart to invest into a LED system over a MH system? I really want to keep my usage down as much as possible but want to get the best out of my coral tank, I was looking at a 4ft LED system with the idea of hanging it to reach over most of the 8ft tank but the prices are almost triple the MH prices!! 

any input would be great, unsure which way to go.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 20, 2012)

If money wasn't a consideration I'd go with the LED's but I'm not a saltwater person so I don't know the differences when it comes to coral health etc.

Picked my jar up on Sunday and its already eating prawn meat from my hand. Photos tonight.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

squirtle you want to go led, it is heaps cheaper to run at 3w per bulb you need about 20 bulbs for a 3ft area you can get all the colours you need to keep the coral growing for a 3ft area, 60w is cheap like a house bulb and they last for 10 years.

These pics might help I have been looking in to it as well for a 4ft, I have seen them in action the blues and the whites wired seperatly with dimers to get moon light, you can get the kits of the net and wire them your self to save money,
and they are bright, if you use them full strenth they can actualy burn the coral so you need dimers.

























Day time.






Moon light.

These are not my aquariums just used them for examples.

Hope that help a little bit.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the idea of an led setup. I have a mh light for the tank Im setting up but Im not that keen to use it. Think I might sell it or try and swap it for led. The moonlight looks great. Where are some good places to get them and what are the average price ranges?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> I guess I am insane lol.
> 
> quickie for all your coral growers, LED or MH? I have the option to get a MH unit (2x 250W + 4T5s) for my 5x2x2 I am selling but the power bill came yesterday and was 900$!!! I think there is something wrong in the house I only have 10 aquarium heaters running that are only on when I do a W/C all my pumps etc use under 1kw per hour its like 500Ws I dont use lights for tanks only 4 t10 room lights. So I have no clue whats jacking it up :S
> 
> ...


 
Are going to be running an 8ft reef setup? lol

I'm running LEDs on all my fw setups apart from the new planted tank I've getting going which is running three t5s all of my sw setups are MW but I'm about to change my 2 main reef setups to Illumagic Blaze C-Series, check this site out gives you heaps of info on LEDs and reef setups 

LFS Direct - About LFS Direct



Twitch_80 said:


> I like the idea of an led setup. I have a mh light for the tank Im setting up but Im not that keen to use it. Think I might sell it or try and swap it for led. The moonlight looks great. Where are some good places to get them and what are the average price ranges?



If your running MH and have a reflector with a double or even a triple with separate switches for each outlet then go a marine glow tube gives of the same blue look..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

Your looking for blue actinic it makes the coral glow and gives you the moon light, but they onley good for six months then they loose there strenth and there expensive.


----------



## fourexes (Jun 20, 2012)

3w x 20 = 60watts. my 4foot flouros are only 36watt and I have 2foot ones around they are 18watt, which would lead me to believe that 3foots would be about 27watt? Otherwise looks unreal I think.

are they luxeon leds?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

Flouros don't give out as mutch light as the led's

For a 4ft marine tank you need 3 of them Deep Ocean, Blue Actinic, and Sun Glo that comes to 108w.

One flouro won't grow your coral.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Not too sure how safe I would feel building one! if I stuff up the wires cant I start a fire? 

Spent most the day reading MH VS LED and seems LEDs are much better apart for the $$ up front for a decent unit with the right spectrum's. They kept recommending one unit so I went and had a look $4000 O_O! 

Yes venomous thats the plan, I have those 2x 8ft on a tier with 7ft sump and after watching a bit too much tanked I have decided to set them up as salt water, top one coral and middle one fake coral with fish. then I plan to turn the middle one into a live coral tank in 2-3 years. Using the 4ft as my salt water dummy tank to get my experience up. once I get the 8s going for a good amount of time going to try turning the 4ft into a octopus tank. Ultimate goal is I have had a dream sense I was about 8 to have a whole wall in my bedroom one big tank and so far have not found anything worthy enough but after seeing some of these coral with fish tanks I think thats my goal. 

So the lights have to run at night also for the corals? or is that just for personal viewing? Also has anyone tried using a smaller light then your tank and hanging it to get a better spread. I do it with fw for example if you hang a 4ft you can light up a whole 6ft long as its not too deep. wondering if I could do the same with coral tank hmm! Not up to corals in my salt water wiki book.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

I belive you can get kits for around $270, but if you wire them rong there stuffed you do need that blue through the day
but the night is just to show off the corals colours but you can program it to simulate the moon wich would also be good
for the coral.


----------



## MadHatter (Jun 20, 2012)

wow. some nice fishy tanks around here on a snake forum. would would have thought XD
i won't assault anyone with pics of my tanks yet because they're all looking mighty icky right
now and i've been meaning to pull them all down and redo them.
so in the meantime, here's pics of my gorgeous imported boy before he went and killed his tail


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

MH is 4ft long, I have already rewired it to three seperate switches, two are day and one is night with the expensive globe lol. It came with it. I have turned it on etc but its not in constant use until the tank is set up. Im just thinking maybe I should sell it and go with led if its cheaper in the long run, my power bill came yesterday.......

Im having a look at that site Jason, looks really good but pricey. Where would I find the kits? I dont mind wiring them up myself.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 20, 2012)

if u do sell it pm me  i am still sitting on the fence, they say MH is better for the corals then the LEDS but the heat and running cost is a down factor plus bulb replacements but the LEDS spectrum is not as advanced as MHs for coral. I dontn know once I figured out all this power bill issue I can decide if running MH is even on the budget list =(


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

Madhatter nice beta haven't seen one like that before almost see through.

Twich I'm not sure where you get them but i've been told and shown by other people i'm looking into it my self have to check some sites out.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im looking at; rapid led, diy kits on ocreef aquatics, and reefledlights.com at the moment. A lot to read and figure out since I havent used them before. Look pretty simple to put together, just a matter of figuring out components and if I want to buy a kit or 'choose my own' so to speak. Im leaning with choose my own but there are partial kits as well.

x2 madhatter, vn

DIY CREE LED Aquarium Light Easy Kit Generation Two

Rapid LED

Heatsinks ? Shop ? ? ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting

No worries Jesse Ill let you know, its a pretty good light, I want to use it but if Im going to save heaps over time then maybe. Ill have to figure out what kind of electricity it will use (havent decided on one glove or two on for day etc)


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> if u do sell it pm me  i am still sitting on the fence, they say MH is better for the corals then the LEDS but the heat and running cost is a down factor plus bulb replacements but the LEDS spectrum is not as advanced as MHs for coral. I dontn know once I figured out all this power bill issue I can decide if running MH is even on the budget list =(



Though about going down the solar power path, with such a big setup it could be worth it.



Twitch_80 said:


> MH is 4ft long, I have already rewired it to three seperate switches, two are day and one is night with the expensive globe lol. It came with it. I have turned it on etc but its not in constant use until the tank is set up. Im just thinking maybe I should sell it and go with led if its cheaper in the long run, my power bill came yesterday.......
> 
> Im having a look at that site Jason, looks really good but pricey. Where would I find the kits? I dont mind wiring them up myself.



Just realized you setting up marine tank an not just looking for a blue light for night on a saltwater setup lol my bad.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

I think when you get the kit there will be intructions with it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

No Im setting up a fw tank, but I still like the night light.



Jason.s said:


> I think when you get the kit there will be intructions with it.



Yeah Im guessing it would but I meant buy it as a whole kit or buy all the pieces separately or kind of a half kit and choose some of the components etc


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

They might sell globes for growing freshwater plants to I never looked into that.

If you do get it seperate there's a diagram on here lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

They do, there is a really nice looking freshwater led light (ready to go) for about a grand. Im trying to find the diy kit of something along the same lines, seems to be mostly for sw (which makes sense).


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd by one and then just copy it, the parts are all basic you must be able to get bulbs for them seperate.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes you can get the bulbs separate.. Its a pity I dont know anyone with one, I could have a look and copy lol.

This page has the layout and sw/fw
LFS Direct - About LFS Direct
This page has prices
LFSdirect - Products

I could also use two smaller ones running front to back instead of left to righ (one master, one slave) works out about the same price but may give better coverage.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

I now you can get the transformes from bunnings, don't know about the rest maybe an electronic store.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im pretty sure its the same unit with diff globes, so if I can find a cheaper kit I can get diff globes.

No prob, Im interested in it so I have about a dozen windows open looking through stuff hahaha


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried my computer freezing up lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ill have to go to my aquarium and ask them (I know they stock them) and see if i can get a list of parts then go back and look on the sites. I know if I just order stuff Ill stuff it up.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you want to go LED there's a few cheaper setups on the market that are good you could look into.. Also you can get LED tubes that you can use in a normal reflector..

Setting up our new cichlid display with new aqua nova led l - YouTube

Age of Aquariums - LED Lighting


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

I can get led tubes to fit the reflector I have with mh globes in it.. I like that idea but would they give the same output as an led set up? Or do you mean I can buy a new 'kit' that will fit in the reflector?

If I use the light I have (jebo 4ft with mh) and have one globe on for 9hrs and moonlight for a 9 hrs (rest dark) its about 35c a day (unless I got it wrong) so thats actually really cheap and not even including the solar.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> I can get led tubes to fit the reflector I have with mh globes in it.. I like that idea but would they give the same output as an led set up? Or do you mean I can buy a new 'kit' that will fit in the reflector?
> 
> If I use the light I have (jebo 4ft with mh) and have one globe on for 9hrs and moonlight for a 9 hrs (rest dark) its about 35c a day (unless I got it wrong) so thats actually really cheap and not even including the solar.



I use aqua nova led tubes in both my 4ft cichlid setups and they walk all over fluro's both have 2 single fitting reflectors and I have one tube that is an all white led in one and the other all blue, I have all my lights on timers and both the blue and white tubes switch on at 7am then the white switches of at 7pm and the blues switch of at 11pm..

yeah If your running one tank then there's really no need but if your running 5+ tanks or in squirtles case a garage lol with each tank running 2+ fluros then it will start to add up and with the leds having a longer life and sucking up far less electricity they eventually will pay for themselves..

These are the tubes I use..

[video=youtube_share;SBRpJt3gCKs]http://youtu.be/SBRpJt3gCKs[/video]


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

The light I have had mh globes, I dont think I can get led to fit them? I have a few tanks, as well as the snakes, lizards, turtles etc etc. Im not too stressed at 35c a day as most of it is used during the day which is when the solar is at its best but I still want to have a look at cheaper options. Im also thinking that just with the globe replacement and cost it will be worthwhile. I might try and swap it on an aquarium site, someone might want it for a sw set up. Thanks for the info though, I think I might get some of those globes for the turtles and other fish tanks. How much are they and how long do they last?

Oh and do they have much of a uv output or would i still need two globes? Sorry for questions, I just dont know anything about them.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 20, 2012)

New jardini and his tankmate the albino goldspot pleco



Better shot of the jar (never stops moving so is tough to get a good shot of)


Better shot of the pleco


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

It takes me about 10 minuts to load up those films Venomous1111 on my computer lol. Looks good but it's amazing what they come up with.

And my computer keeps freezing.

It looks nice having big fish in a simple tank like that, so you can see the way they move.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

True I'm not sure on the mh setups I've never used them,it was an easy swap for me I had t8 fluro setups when I bought the tanks and just swapped the tubes a bout a month ago.. No too sure on the cost of the tubes as I get a friends dad , to get most of my aquarium gear for wholesale price.. The uv output and life and I've looked into before but can't remember of the top of my head as it was for my cichlid tanks so I wasn't to caught up in ratings I'll have to look into it for ya and let you know..

This is another good site for all types of lighting especially leds.
Light Globes, Fluro Lights, Light Bulbs, Halogen Lights, LED Lights, CFL Lights, Fluorescent Lights, Bug Zapper, Party Lights, Christmas Lights, Downlight, Australia, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth, Brisbane, Queensland, NSW, South Australia, Wes



Jason.s said:


> It takes me about 10 minuts to load up those films Venomous1111 on my computer lol. Looks good but it's amazing what they come up with.
> 
> And my computer keeps freezing.
> 
> It looks nice having big fish in a simple tank like that, so you can see the way they move.



lol sorry mate, very simple to do but makes a huge difference in the clours of the fish and the brightness of the substrate all round just a whole lot better especially if it's a display tank..


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah they look amazing..

Cheers for that, Im struggling to find info on them..


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> New jardini and his tankmate the albino goldspot pleco
> 
> View attachment 256716
> 
> ...



Nice Saratoga mate, time to start breeding goldfish.



Twitch_80 said:


> Yeah they look amazing..
> 
> Cheers for that, Im struggling to find info on them..



No problems I'll look into it tomozza an get back to ya I think yu'll find the tubes will be around the 60-80 mark.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

another good cheap way to light up a tank is to install sun lights above the tank, I had one setup like this and it looks good the light in the tank is always changing looks good when clouds are going over,


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2012)

I found a bit more info, about 70 I think and 50,000hrs life 

Sunlight is good but when someone else decides they want the tanks moved!! hahaha

I had another idea, could I set up filter medium in the overflow section of the tank and just use a pump/power head to take the water back up to a spray bar on the tank?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 20, 2012)

doh! I feel asleep on the chair lol. 

Nice Jardini!! I would start to get close with the lady at your safeway fish dep. Banana prawns all the way you will have him huge in no time not too costy also. I have 3 fish that I feed the prawns and its 5$ per a week but thats including a mangrove jack 2ft, they eat double the amount a jardini eats! Just be carefully because once you put them on prawns going back to pellets can be hard. 

The DIY Leds looks nice! I like that price tag also lol. 

You cant get MH>led globes but your fitting might have the T8s on the side? You could use the LED tubes in there and not run the MH, My understand with the tubes is they use a little less power then what a normal t5 tube uses but put out double the lighting and last as long as leds. Just be carefully with your lighting on fresh water, if you go too over kill you will get algae issues and you cant really grow many plants with an oscar lol if your after just lighting for the tank not growth of plants etc I would go more down the LED flood light path. 

Not too sure what you mean with the return line? Bio balls in your overflow box with no sump? I used to do this but still with the sump, you have to be carefully as your media can get clogged up depeding on what your feeding and how large the crap the fish produce is. I am not 100% sure how big the area is but you may end up with not enough media. getting mech media in there will be tricky also. personally I would still go with the sump ;P

Inter Zoo 2012 Nürnberg - part 1 | Facebook

Inter Zoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 2 | Facebook

Inter Zoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 3 | Facebook


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great links.. Im just going to clean up my drool now....

Yeah I figured as much, I came across a pic of one done like that but it seemed odd.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 21, 2012)

I am still cleaning mine up ;P Really is amazing what some people can do with the planted side of this hobby.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 21, 2012)

If I get feeders for the jar it'll be barra fingerlings - better and healthier than goldfish. He already takes prawns from my fingers. I intend the staple foods to be Hikari food sticks and Massivore pellets. Just hope the bastard doesn't jump through the lids as they're only normal glass at the moment. Will probably have to weight them down somehow because there are Asian house geckos everywhere here and I don't want to come home to find him on the floor after jumping for a feed.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 21, 2012)

when his small you can just place stuff above the tank, budas candles etc. When they get big you need 6-8mm glass I find that works best for the togas.

[video]&nbsp; Krzysztof Tryc's reef tank - system with NP-reducing BioPellets - YouTube[/video]


^ I want!

One More 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just came home to a electric blue with a mouth full of eggs do you guys think I should put her in a tank of her own or keep her in the mixed community tank an take the risk?


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 21, 2012)

If you aren't fussed if the babies get eaten then keep it in communal tank


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 21, 2012)

I just moved my RTC out of the pond and into a larger tank ( should do him for the next year or so)


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 21, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> If you aren't fussed if the babies get eaten then keep it in communal tank



True, I would like to keep them for my planted tank so I might move her into her own tank an see how she goes.



Scleropages said:


> I just moved my RTC out of the pond and into a larger tank ( should do him for the next year or so)



Very nice, how big is that tank?


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 21, 2012)

6x4


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 21, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> 6x4



Nice


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

Scleropages WOW very nice!!!


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 21, 2012)

Its that dam amazing RTC again!! nice gaints also hopefully he cant eat them ^_^


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

You where talking about them not long ago on here Squirtle nice fish hay, wish I had one.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 21, 2012)

post up some cichlid setups!!
Can't wait to get a tank setup when I move.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 21, 2012)

Some cichlids:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes I wouln't mind seeing some, never had much luck with the africans they allways bashed each other up, but I loved breading the dicus there a nice fish, but I like the original wild colours better than the new ones.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I have heard that line breeding has diminished the hardiness and purity of the species (discus).
I've only had Electric Yellow and Blue. Lovely fish though.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

Should show us some pics, I am amazed by the colours they produce now every time you go to a aquarium shop theres something new.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 22, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> You where talking about them not long ago on here Squirtle nice fish hay, wish I had one.



lol just finished moving a tank for a friend. lifting a 4x2x2 when ur asleep is not very fun bahaha 

Yes I still want one finding them is the issue. all the ones I have seen are crap quality and if I am going to fork out a few grand on a decent size tank/pond for them I want them to look prefect. this guy is an A+ best one I have seen in all of aus so far to be honest.



Grogshla said:


> Yeah I have heard that line breeding has diminished the hardiness and purity of the species (discus).
> I've only had Electric Yellow and Blue. Lovely fish though.



debatable. All depends who you get them off and what type of fish. Discus is a bad example imo. I would be using EBJD or something over discus where they are really in line breed. Discus are only in line breed by bad breeders or to get a very intense strain which does not always result in negative way. Its been proven many times breeding fish over and over again has little effect long as you start with a good batch and dont go to over board.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 22, 2012)

You moved the tank? Whats going in it?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's an old cichlid set up I used to have.
Stocked M. lombardoi






My old jardini tank





and an old steindachneri breeding tank


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 22, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> You moved the tank? Whats going in it?



No clue! I am fixing it up for him re silicone , 3D background in built filter, sump the works lol.

I believe he wants discus. I myself cant decide if its better off getting a tank for my bedroom and turning that salt water or using the 2 outside. just seems SW wont be cheap to setup and the goal was to use those 2 tanks as learning tanks but seems like a bit of a waste of $$!

Nice jardini tank also loving the rocks.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice setups Pinoy, I realy like the Jardini setup looks good.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys 

That set up had a major flaw though. There was also a short finned eel in there who used to go through the rocks at night. 
It sounded like the house was being robbed everyday around 2am lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 23, 2012)

lol! dam eels. My clowns are doing something the same but popping bubbles on the surface of the tank. wake up hearing pop pop pop or the jardini trying to jump out of the tank.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 23, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> That set up had a major flaw though. There was also a short finned eel in there who used to go through the rocks at night.
> It sounded like the house was being robbed everyday around 2am lol.




Hahahaha ahhhh..


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 25, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> post up some cichlid setups!!
> Can't wait to get a tank setup when I move.



I've only got Africans mostly Malawi's but also have some Tanganyika species, I have two community tanks a 4ft and a custom 6ft also two grow out tanks soon to be species tanks hopefully soon I'll get around to setting up one for a group of calvus and last but not least I now have a little 2ft for a brooding female electric blue ( Sciaenochromis fryeri) I found with a mouth full of eggs last Wends.. 





4ft setup old pics now has a fair few more mbunas and peacocks added from a mates setup that he had to shut down. 







Custom 6ft mixed setup also old pics but you get the idea..




One of the grow out tanks.. I'll get some more recent pictures up when I do a water change round this weekend. 

What type of cichlids you thinking about going Africans or Americans/new world?



Squirtle said:


> lol! dam eels. My clowns are doing something the same but popping bubbles on the surface of the tank. wake up hearing pop pop pop or the jardini trying to jump out of the tank.



I see your a new member on ACE, I'll add ya.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice tanks venom! Loving that mixed setup. Kind of pushes me towards setting up an african tank ! 

Yes a friend recommended it for the classified area but I cant apply for it =( no private email or w.e, I find the site good but its very very rarely active. 

Has anyone built there own cabinets? I am planning a 10x2x2 for my bedroom salt water. I have the tanks (2x 5x2x2 right next to one another) but 2 sep stands. My plan was to use a spare 7ft laying around for a sump, but this requires a custom stand and I dont want to mix the 2 tanks ( ones coral ones fake figured I can dose less just using the one) or is it safe to cut the beams in the base of the stand out? or rest a tank on them? I have no idea with all this structural stuff. I hope my insulation plans keep the sound out tanks going to be right behind my bed! Had canisters in the room before but getting a sump that silent is going to be a test.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice set ups! What got me into africans is the fact that you can make the tanks resemble marine ones if you're not keen on doing salt water lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 25, 2012)

but you cant get corals on the rock !! just algae lol


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice tanks Venomous1111.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> but you cant get corals on the rock !! just algae lol




You can still put in some nice looking dead coral and some of the artificial ones these days look pretty cool


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Guys

Anyone used these lights? 
DALUA SS Range – Dalua Australia

someone is selling one and suggests 2x 1ft units will be good for a 5ft tank and allow me to grow most corals. Sounds a bit too good to be true :O


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Nice set ups! What got me into africans is the fact that you can make the tanks resemble marine ones if you're not keen on doing salt water lol.



Thanks mate.. Yeah I've seen some nice African setups that replicate saltwater tanks with fake corals etc but nothing compares to the real thing which is why I ended up biting the bullet and setting up two reef setups, the first was just a hit an miss tank but ended up running fairly well with a few deaths and a fair bit of research I had it running well so with a bit of confidence under my belt I got a bigger setup and went with a bit more expensive soft corals etc, I haven't added to much recently just a snowflake eel and some Koran angels..



That's the bigger setup..
.







Squirtle said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Anyone used these lights?
> DALUA SS Range – Dalua Australia
> ...



I've never used that particular brand before but I do use the same sort of setups on my fresh setups.. What the lumeon rating?

If you got the money go these, far better spectrum rating and you'll be able to grow some of the more demanding corals.. LFS Direct - About LFS Direct

Edit- just realized the ratings on the link.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 26, 2012)

so I take it no good? I dont have that much to spare just want a light to test corals with before I go out and buy my main fixture ( Vertex Illumina ) I dont see the point in spending a few grand on a light then finding out I suck with coral! Plus I understand its better to add coral to a tank thats been running for a while. 

Take it you use the Illumagic on your tank venom?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> so I take it no good? I dont have that much to spare just want a light to test corals with before I go out and buy my main fixture ( Vertex Illumina ) I dont see the point in spending a few grand on a light then finding out I suck with coral! Plus I understand its better to add coral to a tank thats been running for a while.
> 
> Take it you use the Illumagic on your tank venom?



If you can get them for a good price get them an see how they go with some of the cheaper corals once you live rock is established and cycled, but keep in mind that lighting is one the main factors for good growth with corals.. If I was in your position and setting up another reef setup I'd be looking at a decent setup like the Vertex or illumagic if you go leds.. 

Na mate I'm running t5s on both my marine setups now but I'm going to change my smaller reef setup to illumagic c series and see how it goes with the change..


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Thanks mate.. Yeah I've seen some nice African setups that replicate saltwater tanks with fake corals etc but nothing compares to the real thing which is why I ended up biting the bullet and setting up two reef setups, the first was just a hit an miss tank but ended up running fairly well with a few deaths and a fair bit of research I had it running well so with a bit of confidence under my belt I got a bigger setup and went with a bit more expensive soft corals etc, I haven't added to much recently just a snowflake eel and some Koran angels..



That looms awesome! 

I still haven't given corals a go, just live rock with lions and eels. 

Maybe one day lol.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> If you can get them for a good price get them an see how they go with some of the cheaper corals once you live rock is established and cycled, but keep in mind that lighting is one the main factors for good growth with corals.. If I was in your position and setting up another reef setup I'd be looking at a decent setup like the Vertex or illumagic if you go leds..
> 
> Na mate I'm running t5s on both my marine setups now but I'm going to change my smaller reef setup to illumagic c series and see how it goes with the change..



Yeah the guy with it got SPS growing and some Dallas + others. after doing some reading on MASA seems the feedback on illumagic is not in favor for the price. But everyone says they are good units. 

I Dont know, I think Maybe I will wait till I get everything setup then decide on lighting. biggest issue now is I am using a 7ft sump to run both tanks but seeing as I only want corals in one I think splitting the sump is smart then i dont have to dose so much for 2 tanks when coral will only be in one but this also means I need 2 skimmers more heaters etc etc. any suggestions? I dont know how much the dosing chemicals are so maybe its cheaper to just dose both the tanks. 

Plus my sump has cracked for the 5th time xD think its time to buy a rubber tub or something.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 26, 2012)

Another nice setup venomous.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Got some half decent shots tonight 
Still need to work on timing so the tail and fins look better, more spread out.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 26, 2012)

Terrible pics, dont show the colours at all 

Very nice..

Some impressive stuff venomous..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks nice Pinoy, how long have you had them?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 27, 2012)

^Definitely shopped.
haha
Wow this thread is nearly at 30 pages in just over three weeks.
Any other topic would most likely turned into a dung flinging exercise by now.
Keeping fish must be a very calming pastime.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 27, 2012)

With all the good info that's here you could probably turn this into a sticky


----------



## MatE (Jun 27, 2012)

My little fish.




He feeds out of my hand now,like a big gentle dog with teeth lol.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys . 

Definitely not shopped, the pics actually don't show his colour well but I'm yet to take a pic that shows his colour and is clear as he moves so much whenever we look at him lol.




Jason.s said:


> Looks nice Pinoy, how long have you had them?



I got him in December last year as an ugly little fry and he's changed so much!

This was him...
9-12-11





6-1-12


----------



## Kyro (Jun 27, 2012)

I love checking this thread 
Nice flowerhorn Pinoy, i'm trying to find a nice one at the moment for my recently set up tank. Can anyone point me to a good online shop for cichlids? I have found a few but i'm not sure which ones are the more reputable companies.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks  I got mine from Perth, a mate of mine has some of the best in Australia at the momentand not too pricey . My one is a rubbish one compared to some of his.
It's very easy to get them sent over, no permits or anything required.
I can PM you some details if you're interested in getting from him?

There are also some breeders in NSW that I know who have some very nice stock as well.


----------



## MatE (Jun 27, 2012)

My marine setup,which I'm selling.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the offer but I would prefer to get one a bit closer to home
Yours is lovely but I know what you mean, some of the nicer ones definately have a price tag to match.
Nice MatE


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 27, 2012)

No worries, have a look for "flowerhorn fun". It's a forum my mate started and they have some nice stuff in the classifieds there, some from Sydney 

If you buy from a good breeder, you can get away with buying a fry for cheap and hope he turns out awesome like mine did lol.

If you can find it, let me know, I'll PM you a link.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

+1 to flowerhorn fun. cichlid direct has some they ship to your front door. I know they have a kamfa otherwise best bet is track down a breeder or get one shipped over. 

Pinoy does your friend do air port shipping or front door? Id be keen but I cant drive doh!

Nice jack also! How bigs he? Wish mine would eat out of my hands u put a prawn in front of the tank and waters going every where go to put it in and his smashing into the cover glass lol. 

View attachment 257386


One of my toga with mates


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have an aquarium I think you should go to Jesse.. Its in St Kilda..


----------



## MatE (Jun 27, 2012)

He's 2kg+,he has grown out of the smash and grab phase lol.I've got him in a 1100liter aquaculture tank.He has bitten to holes in it chasing mullet around at night.Winter has set in so he's slowed quite a bit.

Sent from someone who tries to care.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally I dont like flowerhorn's but as I said that is a pretty amazing fish. What are the price differences from getting it as a fry, small fish, large fish (of good quality)?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 27, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> Yeah the guy with it got SPS growing and some Dallas + others. after doing some reading on MASA seems the feedback on illumagic is not in favor for the price. But everyone says they are good units.
> 
> I Dont know, I think Maybe I will wait till I get everything setup then decide on lighting. biggest issue now is I am using a 7ft sump to run both tanks but seeing as I only want corals in one I think splitting the sump is smart then i dont have to dose so much for 2 tanks when coral will only be in one but this also means I need 2 skimmers more heaters etc etc. any suggestions? I dont know how much the dosing chemicals are so maybe its cheaper to just dose both the tanks.
> 
> Plus my sump has cracked for the 5th time xD think its time to buy a rubber tub or something.



yeah if the guy your getting them of has had good results with them give them a try, I'm waiting for a mate's dad to get a shipment in of the new series from illumagic with the inbuilt timers and a few other things there first series they brought out didn't have and I get them bulk price so take a few $100 of the price. 

I've never run doubles of the one sump so I can't really help you there mate what works give it a go an see how it goes .. I'm guessing your going a predator tank and a reef tank?



MatE said:


> My little fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice jack how big is it?



Kyro said:


> I love checking this thread
> Nice flowerhorn Pinoy, i'm trying to find a nice one at the moment for my recently set up tank. Can anyone point me to a good online shop for cichlids? I have found a few but i'm not sure which ones are the more reputable companies.



Are you looking for flowerhorns specifically or any type of cichlid?



Twitch_80 said:


> Personally I dont like flowerhorn's but as I said that is a pretty amazing fish. What are the price differences from getting it as a fry, small fish, large fish (of good quality)?



Same boat as you mate, not a big fan of hybrids.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

Hybrids  you dont like discus?  

I like flowerhorns I think the colors are great they are like a big discus/oscar with a bit of red devil lol.

price difference depends on strain, its like discus I guess. Some flowerhorns are 5$ small others are 400$ when big I have seen some go for a grand + each! bit like those king kong shrimp 1.5k each little bloody shrimp lol. 

Jacks almost as big as mine  they are great fish personally love them much more then saratogas. Mine used to be in with oscars work fine else the oscars tried to fight him for food they ended up as food but his rather relaxed most the time. I hope he makes it to the 3ft mark. My LFS has one at 3ft in a tub like yours but marine his a beast. 

As for the lights, I will most likely take it. I have sourced a better light for the same price just worried if I get the different unit it will look weird lighting wise. Think I will skip on splitting the sump way i see it is the dosing can be done much cheaper over the period of 5 years then running 2 skimmers 2 pumps etc + start up costs. Sourced a red sea C skim 1800 which can run both the tanks also. 

One I want to go with tangs and angels + the coral. Other thinking predator Lions or that big angel ( I will remember the name soon). its more the fact I have these 2 starphire tanks sitting outside drilled collecting dirt and a 7ft sump sitting outside doing the same. May as well use them.



Twitch_80 said:


> I have an aquarium I think you should go to Jesse.. Its in St Kilda..



Address me  Can go this weekend lol its not the st kilda aquarium is it?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes it is, Aqueus. I was thinking about heading down today but dont think Id make it in time. Barkley st.

Have you been to subscape or whatever its called in Richmond?


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

Nah might go there this weekend mate needs some c02 stuff. I hear its good I am more interested in the shop near it apparently he has RTC DING DING!


----------



## Kyro (Jun 27, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Are you looking for flowerhorns specifically or any type of cichlid?



I'm looking for somewhere that sells all type of cichlids online, & flowerhorns too if possible


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

Livefish.com.au - Australia's aquarium fish home delivery experts!

www.cichlidsdirect.com

Majestic Aquariums - Sydney’s leading aquarium retailers online, Australia wide!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't belive this thread is at 30 pages!!!!  I love all the pics and the info people have put on.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 27, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> Hybrids  you dont like discus?
> 
> I like flowerhorns I think the colors are great they are like a big discus/oscar with a bit of red devil lol.
> 
> ...



Nope not a big fan of discus either lol I like my marine,Afircans,bigger natives like barra,togas,jacks,murray cod and some of new world cichlids like terrors,devils,jags,oscars,dempsey and peacock bass.. The ultimate for me will be a black tip reef shark tank but I'll need to move out of home an find the room before for a big enough tank before that happens.. 

Just had a quick look at the review on the red sea C skim 1800 looks like a good unit on paper, are you going to run a UV sterilizer?

Nice choice just make sure the fish you get are compatible with each other an you should be sweet. Lions are sick go for a pair for sure..



Kyro said:


> I'm looking for somewhere that sells all type of cichlids online, & flowerhorns too if possible



Australian Pet Link : Classifieds : Fish and Aquarium : Fish and Aquatic Livestock

You'll find some guys on there that are into there fish and you'll get good advice and top deals of the right people.

Australian Cichlid Enthusiasts Forum

That's a good forum based a bit like this one that has all the info you need and has a classifieds section that you'll find some good deals on..

Majestic Aquariums - Sydney’s leading aquarium retailers online, Australia wide!

If you want quality and no worried about the price tag check majestics out one of the best aquarium if not the best.. If your ever near Tarren point go check them out they have some quality show tanks going that will blow you away. 

Livefish.com.au - Australia's aquarium fish home delivery experts!

I've bought of these guys a few times and they always send me quality, if your wanting a few fish buy at once as shipping will be same price no matter how many you get.



Squirtle said:


> Livefish.com.au - Australia's aquarium fish home delivery experts!
> 
> www.cichlidsdirect.com
> 
> Majestic Aquariums - Sydney’s leading aquarium retailers online, Australia wide!



Didn't realize you post this lol my bad.



Jason.s said:


> I can't belive this thread is at 30 pages!!!!  I love all the pics and the info people have put on.



Come on mate it's 31 get with the times lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> Nah might go there this weekend mate needs some c02 stuff. I hear its good I am more interested in the shop near it apparently he has RTC DING DING!




Which shop near it? They are kind of weird to talk to when you first go there but damn between them they know their stuff! Im sure they can get you one (good quality) if you want. They are also big on the c02 stuff and planted tanks as well as not bad with sw as well. Very much worth it. If I buy any fish (not private) I always go there, the only time I have ever seen sick ones they were quarantined and not for sale. I bought my wild caught oscar there and they didnt want to sell it to me because it was having issues with feeding and stress (totally neurotic fish). I have it now but it has been a lot of work but its one of my favourites. Totally different behaviour to the captive bred I have.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

well I will have some picture updates of the room soon that will chuck it to 33 pages most likely XD

I hate petlink reading it gives me a headache! 

Same taste as me kind of =P I almost brought a black tip reef shark then i googled it and found out how big they get bahahah. I think my dream is a orca tank or dolphins, you guys know me I dream big haha. a huge 2000G maintenance free reef tank is up there also. 

Yes it has good feed back, the cleaning method seems nice but all the feedback is positive. no UV I dislike UVs the fish never build and immune system and to get them to kill most harmful bugs you need a strong unit. I believe a QT system and healthy water perms are the best way to go. Not saying they are bad I know they work well but theres just the down side of having weak fish. 

Yeah I am thinking of something like this also.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ckBlasgNS...AAKG0/0s14O8by3xo/s400/Blueface+Angelfish.jpg

http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/angel_imperator_090427b_w0440.jpg

Theres another one but I cant find it! 

What do you use in your marine sump venom? Mud? Micro? Live rock? have to build mine!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im not a huge fan of the discus either mate, next two tanks are a small native and african cichlids. I appreciate them but they are not my thing.

I want to knock out the wall between living room and kitchen and put a tank in but the idea didnt go down well with the mrs. "If we sell the house no one will want it, its too much of a specific niche" I tuned out after that.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Which shop near it? They are kind of weird to talk to when you first go there but damn between them they know their stuff! Im sure they can get you one (good quality) if you want. They are also big on the c02 stuff and planted tanks as well as not bad with sw as well. Very much worth it. If I buy any fish (not private) I always go there, the only time I have ever seen sick ones they were quarantined and not for sale. I bought my wild caught oscar there and they didnt want to sell it to me because it was having issues with feeding and stress (totally neurotic fish). I have it now but it has been a lot of work but its one of my favourites. Totally different behaviour to the captive bred I have.



is this subscape? sounds good. yeah we are going for a C02 Pro system complete. Not 100% how near still awaiting address but apparently its walking distance. Would be nice if they had a wild pair of red terror =D any pictures of this oscar? My friend has a F1 oscar The colors are quite different I must say. More the pattern and shades. 


The other saltwater fish is Queen Angelfish (Holacanthus ciliaris), Id love this with lion if it would work or in the other tank. I understand they get big but I have been told It can last 2-3 years in a 4x2x2 with other fish before a big tank. knowing me by then I will have some huge salt water setups going.



Twitch_80 said:


> Im not a huge fan of the discus either mate, next two tanks are a small native and african cichlids. I appreciate them but they are not my thing.
> 
> I want to knock out the wall between living room and kitchen and put a tank in but the idea didnt go down well with the mrs. "If we sell the house no one will want it, its too much of a specific niche" I tuned out after that.



Theres a guy on MASA whos selling his house with a 200G SW tank in the wall, must have some value for the company to list it haha. do it  I am free this weekend haha. 

I think discus are great to look at etc if I had only one tank it wouldn't be discus thats for sure but I do love them. I moved my bed right in front of there tank and I must say its lovely falling asleep to them and brancos doing there thing. if they only had some balls and weren't such chicken shi*ts


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill take a pic now if he isnt still sulking (did tanks today)

Nope he is sulking, hiding and showing diff colours. Ill get one tomorrow.


----------



## cheekabee (Jun 27, 2012)

Man this is an awesome thread, been through all 31 pages and seen some awesome tanks but it makes me wonder and I hope you don't mind me asking but how much are your water and electricity bills and just roughly the costs of maintaining all the tanks and fish.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds like oscars. little cry babies ! haha

Water, I pay around 250 per a quarter, but this bill was only 100$ (dont change all the water at once so the past bills have been fill up costs) also have a pool. The service charge is the worst part imo.

Electricity in winter my room uses about 200-250 per a month but with insulation it has dropped. in summer its 60$ I disconnect all the heaters so its just filters which are all around 20W + my 2 sumps. But I have a lot more tanks then your normal joe so I am not a good example to work off haha.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 27, 2012)

Summer is worse for electricity for me. Spending over $10 per day to run aircons to stop my tanks overheating. Doesn't bother me but my next house will be better setup for fishtanks.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I just ordered a few things through cichlid direct so will post some pic's when they arrive 
I will give Majestic aquariums a go next time


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 28, 2012)

Venomous it was 30 when I started posting it lol, i'm sory guys i'm haveing trouble posting at the moment my internet is geting to the end of the month some times it take forever so I try late at night when it's not so pact hopefuly should speed up again soon and i'll get back into it, i'm still haveing fun reading the stuff but I can't upload the attachments. 

Has any body been watching *Tanked* on foxtel? if your not you should its awsom some of the tanks they make.


----------



## MatE (Jun 28, 2012)

Squirtal your link didn't work for me.I would like to have a look at your jack.Do you keep him heated all year?Mine is outside in the weather.When I do a water change on my marine tank I dump that in his tank to keep the salt levels up.Other wise he gets water of the roof,which I have stored in drums.

Sent from someone who tries to care.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope He stays in a 6x2x2.5 full fresh water 4-5 full fresh prawns a day. Once he gets bigger (3ftish) his into the tub! 







Thats him a few months back grown a bit only picture I have and one with him in the tank.







And My Toga











In a tub. Tubs 3ft long when his dead straight theres less then a foot left !!!






Jack as a baby






My Display Black Belt. Yes yes my camera is crap I know but she still looks great 





Female Red terror! TRY TO FIND ONE IN AUS WITH THIS COLOR!  






Male Jag with split tail, Dont Mess with his mate shes the man in the relationship lol.






Thats Here

Sorry went a bit over board! Just felt I post too much txt and not enough pictures =P

one for the lolz. 

This is what started what I have now... a little 2ft tank turned into a garage xd


----------



## jamrosky (Jun 28, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> Misses called us bloody idiots lol *
> 
> I think its fair 1 year and a bit. rays are also on the list but end of the year I think!
> 
> ...



Loving your tanks


----------



## MatE (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks squirtle appreciate it.I do love my cichlids that's what I first started with as a young fella.I love the JAG my old flat mate and me had one in a display tank we called him bubba LOL.He was 13-14" long when he died,very sad day as he was the only fry that survived out of a clutch of eggs,he ate all his brothers and sisters.You might want to add some salt to the jacks water as he gets bigger,he will hold his colour better.

Sent from someone who tries to care.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah Jags are cool. Best is when they yawn could stick my fist in my males mouth his about 14 " also girls around 11" this is tail to tip of lip not body size but.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got home and turned lights on to try for a pic, straight to hiding place. Im home tomorrow so Ill get one.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 28, 2012)

Just remembered how much I like the jags - if I had unlimited space I'd breed them and frontosa (separately, not with each other) 

Agree with comment about salt and jacks - doesn't have to be heaps but some will help.


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the Amazon Puffer we bought to keep our Pig Nosed Turtle company, it is around 40cm long.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Venomous it was 30 when I started posting it lol, i'm sory guys i'm haveing trouble posting at the moment my internet is geting to the end of the month some times it take forever so I try late at night when it's not so pact hopefuly should speed up again soon and i'll get back into it, i'm still haveing fun reading the stuff but I can't upload the attachments.
> 
> Has any body been watching *Tanked* on foxtel? if your not you should its awsom some of the tanks they make.



I've seen a few of them but non of the recent ones.. Some of the stuff they do is intense like converting a car to a fish tank lol or the 70,000 gallon reef setup..



boa said:


> This is the Amazon Puffer we bought to keep our Pig Nosed Turtle company, it is around 40cm long.



Nice fish mate,pretty sure it's not an amazon puffer but a mbu puffer, they originate from lake Tanganyika and the Congo river in Africa and get big around 60cm.. I was looking at getting one for my African community setup but they don't mix to well with cichlids.


----------



## MatE (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 1000ltr tub I'm going to setup for my nephew.He wants to put a couple of bass in there.But I want to get him to put a Murray cod in there.Really what I wanted is a eastern cod,but not sure if you can even buy them as they are protected.Anyone have any thoughts?

Sent from someone who tries to care.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bass and murray cod will be fine together as long as the cod isn't big enough to get his mouth around the bass, If you get fingerlings an let them grow together you'll be sweet.. I released 200 bass fingerlings and 10 murray cod fingerlings into my dam in 2010 so I could test out lures for fishing trips, last time I went down there all we could get was bass and they would only hit unweighted live garden worms and had grown to around the 25cm mark not monsters but there thriving so I'm happy.. Eastern cod are an Endangered species so there a no go for aquariums.


----------



## ttgd1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Where can you get those puffers? And how much? I've been looking forever for some f/w puffers!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 29, 2012)

ttgd1 said:


> Where can you get those puffers? And how much? I've been looking forever for some f/w puffers!



Are you after a particular species?

I know a shop in west Sydney that sells them 10cm for $35 not sure what species they have available though.. I occasionally go in there an see what his got going on when I'm visiting mates out that way, he's big in natives.. It's called Georgies Ark - 86 glossop st, st marys 8678-525 give him a call and see what he has.


----------



## hazza195 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi anyone know where i can get a cheap 4ft aquarium close to Toowoomba i will travel to Brisbane for it. I have a tropical tank going nicely at the moment with bristle-nose catfish, guppies, kullie loaches and longbeacks breeding in it.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 30, 2012)

hazza195 said:


> hi anyone know where i can get a cheap 4ft aquarium close to Toowoomba i will travel to Brisbane for it. I have a tropical tank going nicely at the moment with bristle-nose catfish, guppies, kullie loaches and longbeacks breeding in it.



What are you planning on setting up? What's a longbeacks fish? 

Plenty of tanks on gumtree in the Brissy area..

fish tank in Brisbane Region, QLD | Free Local Classifieds Gumtree Australia


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Nice setup mate, it looks nice seeing a planted tank, looks healthy to.



haha yeah its doing rediculously well

and majority of the plants are all cuttings from friends and the whole set up there is pretty simple 

im gunna swap around some stuff so i can fit my 4 foot tank in there somewhere again the native bug is biting again so im gunna grab a mangrove jack to keep me happy seeming iv had pretty much everything but a sleepy cod saratoga or mangrove jack now lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jason.s (Jul 2, 2012)

Good stuff mate, some of those aquatic plants realy grow like weeds, a setup I used to have used to have to throw out a bag of cutings a fortnght.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 2, 2012)

thats what that little 2 foot tank is like now with that ludwigia aye hahaha

its pretty good i feed the fish and change the water and add a few spoon fulls of kn03 and a touch of seachem safe with the water 

but then again most of the plants are root feeders and its got mts and a yeast c02 set up that i threw together aswell so yeah and the tank was planted for a few months before i started putting fish in it tooo which has helped ten fold


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Twitch I went to Aqeus or STK. Was alright I like there hybrids and some nice looking fish there but the prices are ridiculous!! I was speaking to the owner about the 10x2x2 in the driveway, he wants 2500 for it not delivered, the seams in the tank are almost gone so that whole thing has to be redone. the stand was a bad looking one and the worst part is you can get a new one on cabinet for less. lol apart for this was nice. 

Really liked all the ponds out the front and side the display counter tank was sweet to! 

Got my marine tank coming tomorrow  Went with a 6x2x2 was going cheap all setup it. Also drilling the rest of the tanks tomorrow so we shall start with the 2 7ft sumps to run the rest of the room. once this is done getting a tier made for the spare tanks going to run them salt water  just worried about the water stuffing the roof up. Salt water can be nasty if not covered well.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaha yeah it is but I like their set up a lot. Have to get on their good side. I havent been in a while so I havent seem the 10 in the drive.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 3, 2012)

ah it looks old as hell lol. the silicone is almost gone. apart for that was nice but haha. 

Super nervous, will my sump leak or not dun dun dun lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaha ahh fun. It shouldnt leak though should it?? 

Im looking for a tank now to make a sump, hoping to get it already done but if I have to Ill make it myself. 

Ive also decided some of my turtles are weird, I bought 6 fish for the (about an inch) and put them in one tank yesterday and all 6 are still there.

I need more driftwood.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 4, 2012)

If anyone wants a few free electric blue fry I've got about 50 that are just coming out of the mums mouth, I'll be stripping her soon and feeding them up and should be ready to go in three weeks or so, pm me if your interested. 




Squirtle said:


> Well Twitch I went to Aqeus or STK. Was alright I like there hybrids and some nice looking fish there but the prices are ridiculous!! I was speaking to the owner about the 10x2x2 in the driveway, he wants 2500 for it not delivered, the seams in the tank are almost gone so that whole thing has to be redone. the stand was a bad looking one and the worst part is you can get a new one on cabinet for less. lol apart for this was nice.
> 
> Really liked all the ponds out the front and side the display counter tank was sweet to!
> 
> Got my marine tank coming tomorrow  Went with a 6x2x2 was going cheap all setup it. Also drilling the rest of the tanks tomorrow so we shall start with the 2 7ft sumps to run the rest of the room. once this is done getting a tier made for the spare tanks going to run them salt water  just worried about the water stuffing the roof up. Salt water can be nasty if not covered well.



What light setup did you end up going with for your reef setup?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 6, 2012)

get my 4x18x20 back on the weekend test fill after repairs and make sure it holds water and step the 2 foot up to that tank get it all settled in before my sleepy cod and eel tail cat go in there

gunna be aiming at having plenty of structure for this one 

and as much aus native stuff as i can get ahold of plant wise

going led lights aswell

should be good when i can get the fish in there 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 6, 2012)

Well it was still leaking last night but I had some underwater silicone left so I reresealed it underwater  so far seems good its quite weird working under water with silicone lol!

I am thinking of putting my fish in with the turtles  I decided not to buff the water seen tons of turtles living in water right from the tap treated with prime. just worried about my fish eating the turtles head off :|

as for sumps I may be able to get you one. I have one sitting outside buts it a 7ft bit too big!!! Is it for the 5x4x3? (right size?) I would go with a 4x2x2 if so. or 3x2x2. 



I went with cheap LEDs, The guys showed me there tanks and sold me lol. 120$ a unit second hand, they said if I go 18 deep I can grow anything easily. So queen angel in my bedroom and corals outside


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Underwater silicone? I have never used it. 

Yes for the 5ishx4ishx3ish tank so i was thinking 3x2x2 but I dont mind going 4x2x2, probably better.

I scored another turtle set up yesterday so looks like Im getting more soon and I bought another snake today. Ill put some pics up in the woma thread.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 6, 2012)

yeah its costy. U ever seen tanks with black silicone? thats it works under water also. I get it cheap but the one lfs i have seen it in goes for 80!! Its like cement but once it is dry theres no pushing it down even getting in there with a blade is a bit of a push!

I may have a spare 4x2x2 starphire u can have cheapish its drilled too so w.c will be easy. just need to order some glass for baffles. I can even put them in if you want lol. Have to see if I cant fit it anywhere but first =P I am running out of room sadly.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

That would be pretty cool but starphire for a sump hahaha... Ahh Ill see what I can find hey, I scored another turtle tank this week, have to re seal it but its a 4ft, I might use it but Im prob going to get more turtles soon.

Although if you have a starphire I can have cheapish I might swap it with one I have running and use my old one for the sump.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 7, 2012)

mate rates twitch  I dont try to make cash of people i like haha what size is your one? When i get back from moving this 8x3x3 tank I will check it out gonna be a fun day  18 stairs and the a 40mm gap between the door frame and the tank yay!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 7, 2012)

40mm, plenty of room hahaha..

I have a few 4 fts running so i can swap it over with one of them.

I want a 6ft to do a native set up soon as well but have to sort out a ewd enclosure first, running out of room.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes it was actually 2cm per each side !! from 9am till now I just walked in 5 steps to go down also like dam I am surprised we are not dead! girlfriend also left me a note telling me to get a life =(~ 

I have to check tomorrow sorry man today was more then expected. I felt like the hulk but lifting the whole side of the tank alone and being the slimmest guy there !!

What natives u thinking of? I might have a spare 7ft you can take dirt cheap lol. its not the best looking but add a 3d background and its great looking! has sealed holes on the back. started drilling it then noticed we had the wrong sized drill bit.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahahaha nice, yeah I get the rolled eyes often...

I havent decided yet but I have a soft spot for archers although I do have a tank of Victorian natives planned out.

Yeah cool, well Ill have a think, got the woma this week and building a wall of enclosures as well so I have to figure stuff out. I really should learn to do one thing at a time.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 7, 2012)

one thing at a time? what is the meaning to this? go hard or go home =P


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 7, 2012)

haha yeah I know, I need to clear out one of my sheds so I can make stuff in there and in the house, full of random stuff like furniture, beds, weird light fittings, moutain bike, bmx im never going to use, broken mower, wheels (i have no idea where they are from or what they are from), even found an old skateboard of mine in there today.

Unfortunately they are not big enough to build a set up like yours in though.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 8, 2012)

cant beat a native tank next fortnight i start my native set up for the sleepy cod just need something active like a barra but im not too keen on another barra had too many of them looking for something differant thats just as amusing to feed lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find small native varieties?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 8, 2012)

What are you after?

The aquagreen site has quite a few


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not 100%, just whatever can be housed with my guppies and Bn's

So I guess my question is, are there any nicely coloured natives that can tolerate 24 degree water?

Also are there any shrimp that would be suited to my setup?

(2 foot tank, 7.0ph, 24 c)


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 8, 2012)

Have a look at the rainbows.

Maybe glassfish as well. Just check the ph etc levels they like and should be pretty easy to match a few little schooling fish.

There are also victorian rainbows but I cant remember where I found them, might be livefish site. You can comfortably raise your temp to 25/26 with guppies and bn's if you want as well.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 8, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> haha yeah I know, I need to clear out one of my sheds so I can make stuff in there and in the house, full of random stuff like furniture, beds, weird light fittings, moutain bike, bmx im never going to use, broken mower, wheels (i have no idea where they are from or what they are from), even found an old skateboard of mine in there today.
> 
> Unfortunately they are not big enough to build a set up like yours in though.



hehehe I know what thats like. My room i went over 4 skip bins of junk !! Hey you can always just build a bigger shed, I better shut up here or your girlfriends going to hate me too, I give people bad ideas women always tell me !


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 8, 2012)

For some reason there are two small sheds here, I have considered turning it into one larger one but I wont build a third or the dogs wont have as much room. 

I give myself enough ideas hahaha.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 8, 2012)

noosa gish farm does rainbows and that and delivers orders of any size to your door for 25 so if you got a few people together for an order to spread the cost out would be very cheap


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I am not 100%, just whatever can be housed with my guppies and Bn's
> 
> So I guess my question is, are there any nicely coloured natives that can tolerate 24 degree water?
> 
> ...



Rainbows can be kept anywhere between 22c - 28c, You could add some red cherry shrimp an see how they go with the rainbows ( cheap,around $2 each) as long as the shrimp are over 1cm they should be fine. 
Is the tank planted?
Have a look at some gouramis, mollys and danios 
Here's a couple of places you can get quality rainbows. 

Livefish.com.au - Australia's aquarium fish home delivery experts!
Majestic Aquariums - Sydney’s leading aquarium retailers online, Australia wide!


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 9, 2012)

Pump comes in 2 days WEEEE time to sump !!!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 9, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> got some 2217s for sale if anyones keen 6 months old i can do them cheap
> 
> Pump comes in 2 days WEEEE time to sump !!!



What are 2217?

good stuff get some pics up when you get it running.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like eheim stuff.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 9, 2012)

2217 eheim canisters. Figured some turtle people may need some etc bt I cant post sniff sniff. 

I will get pictures up getting a 5x3x2 tank also most likely then I am finished for good!!! Selling lots of tanks off anyways.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 9, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> 2217 eheim canisters. Figured some turtle people may need some etc bt I cant post sniff sniff.
> 
> I will get pictures up getting a 5x3x2 tank also most likely then I am finished for good!!! Selling lots of tanks off anyways.



No worries


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you guys think about uv filters? I have never considered them until now and I only am as I may be running multiple tanks on one sump and Im thinking they would stop something spreading from one tank to another if it ever happened. Would it be a waste of money?

Anyone?


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 10, 2012)

mmmm it all depends twitch, some people love them some hate them.

they do work, but some bacteria the aquarium ones are not strong enough to kill. the only down side with UVs is your fish wont have an immune system and they also kill good bacteria. so if a disease does occur your fish will be very weak having a low immune system and most wont be able to fight it off. 

I personally use a 1-2 month QT (quarantine) method which I find is great. but some people dont want to run one tank just for sick fish nor can they wait to add them to the display tank. I just prefer having stronger fish.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 10, 2012)

squirtle hit the nail on the head there.

As long as your tank has good filtration and maintained properly then it's not neccesary.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I have been arguing with someone about the immune system, they are saying there is no proof but if a fish isnt subjected to small amounts of nasties, just like other animals, I dont see how its immune system could be as strong. That and the fact that the globes need changing etc I dont think Im a fan, I just wanted some opinions. They work on uvc dont they? Or is it just large amounts of a and b? I didnt think they were too bad on the good bacteria such as filter media bacteria? I thought they just targeted solid particles so to speak. Ahh I think Ill leave them alone, too many questions and maybe's lol. Yes I have a qt as well, only 2.5ft but does the job.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 10, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Yeah I have been arguing with someone about the immune system, they are saying there is no proof but if a fish isnt subjected to small amounts of nasties, just like other animals, I dont see how its immune system could be as strong. That and the fact that the globes need changing etc I dont think Im a fan, I just wanted some opinions. They work on uvc dont they? Or is it just large amounts of a and b? I didnt think they were too bad on the good bacteria such as filter media bacteria? I thought they just targeted solid particles so to speak. Ahh I think Ill leave them alone, too many questions and maybe's lol. Yes I have a qt as well, only 2.5ft but does the job.



Not sure on the light spectrum they use most likely uv-c but as squirtle said they do more harm then good overall.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep cool, thats what I figured. Cheers guys.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you mean on line becuase if you do check on LiveFish and chack out fresh water and look at the rainbows because most of there stock are natives rainbows.
Im the one that ring you up the other not about the geckos..

i have been breeding cherry shrimp at the moment and there will go alright with the BN's and guppies and im breeding guppies at the moment as well.
When are you going to have the geckos in stock so i can see what you have ?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 11, 2012)

RileysGeckos said:


> Do you mean on line becuase if you do check on LiveFish and chack out fresh water and look at the rainbows because most of there stock are natives rainbows.
> Im the one that ring you up the other not about the geckos..
> 
> i have been breeding cherry shrimp at the moment and there will go alright with the BN's and guppies and im breeding guppies at the moment as well.
> When are you going to have the geckos in stock so i can see what you have ?



Who's this directed at?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 11, 2012)

lol I think it was regarding the 'what colourful natives can I add' post but a bit random


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 12, 2012)

geckojosh im only new to thhis forum


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 12, 2012)

RileysGeckos said:


> geckojosh im only new to thhis forum



Hey,
Thanks for the advice.
I should have some geckos over the next few weeks, just depends on what hatches on time etc


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 12, 2012)

RileysGeckos said:


> geckojosh im only new to thhis forum



when responding to a certain post use the "Reply with quote" button.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice garage you have yourself Jesse!!


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 13, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> when responding to a certain post use the "Reply with quote" button.



thanks for that mad_at_arms.



GeckoJosh said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the advice.
> I should have some geckos over the next few weeks, just depends on what hatches on time etc



Okay, becuase im getting a terrium for some geckos on 31st of august and im hoping to buy some then if you still have some in stock what are incubating at the moment?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 13, 2012)

You would have more luck to start another thread....


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 13, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Nice garage you have yourself Jesse!!


 Cheers man I think todays the first night I will get to sit in front of the tv in 3 weeks baahaha. Big start tomorrow. 3 tanks to move, I might send you a txt if we go past your area.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a tank I have recently set up
It has Guppies, Albino Brisstlenose, Peppermint Bristtlenose, Goldspot Brisstlenose, some Bumblebee Gobies, feeder shrimp and Cherry shrimp.
Its only early days but so far everyone has got along lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice little tank, looks good. I just had one go on me and start leaking and making 'awesome' cracking sounds. Quick drain and fish into a bucket, bit of water on floor but nothing that cant be fixed. Set up new tank, moved fish, nice relaxing night.... Lets hope it all lasts till tomorrow!!


----------



## Multifoliate (Jul 14, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> This is a tank I have recently set up
> It has Guppies, Albino Brisstlenose, Peppermint Bristtlenose, Goldspot Brisstlenose, some Bumblebee Gobies, feeder shrimp and Cherry shrimp.
> Its only early days but so far everyone has got along lol


The green and white plant in there is not a true aquatic and will probably die over time (2-3 months)


> [h=1]ALUMINIUM[/h]_Pilea cadieri._​*
> *
> *Care Level**: Easy
> **Lighting**: Moderate-High
> ...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 14, 2012)

What if you put it in rock wool and had it half submerged?


----------



## reptilezac (Jul 14, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I just moved my RTC out of the pond and into a larger tank ( should do him for the next year or so)



Can we Keep Red Tailed Catfish in Australia if so where can we find them ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 14, 2012)

Multifoliate said:


> The green and white plant in there is not a true aquatic and will probably die over time (2-3 months)



Yeah I found that out as well after I bought it, the same shop also sold me some Purple Waffle which is in the same category, Im going to leave it in there for now but once it starts dying il take it out.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 14, 2012)

Harkiins said:


> Can we Keep Red Tailed Catfish in Australia if so where can we find them ?



yes we can, they are looking at making them noxious. finding them can be hard, i would make sure you really want one before going out and buying. RTC require a massive tank and a lot of food.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> I used to be right into my fish but moved to Sydney and a small apartment so no longer have the space for so many tanks
> 
> Here's some pics of old tanks and fish...
> 
> ...



Pinoy what species is that spitting the fry? Does anyone know?


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 15, 2012)

Are can't see the pics on my phone, bit From memory, I think I posted the Triglachromis otostigmas.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 15, 2012)

Its nothing out there but set up a spare tank (one of mine broke and I put the fish in one of the other tanks but set it up in case he didnt get along with the other guys) so I decided bugger it and set it up with some little guy's yesterday and today. Its just a fun little tank in the kitchen. Nice to have something half planted (even if it's only half done so far) that wont get destroyed lol.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice one twitch, what's the big plant up the back and are you using aquasoil? what type of lighting you going with?


----------



## reptilezac (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah Twitch That a nice looking tank u have there buddy ,


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice tank twitch!!! Loving the plant next to the pot plant!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> Nice tank twitch!!! Loving the plant next to the pot plant!



How's the big marine tank coming along mate?


----------



## caliherp (Jul 16, 2012)

damn this thread makes me regret breaking down my takes. nice fish everyone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 16, 2012)

Quite well, I have a cold or some crap. so everytime I start working and bend my head down well I almost pass out it feels like!

But Dispite working much slower then I normally do, I have got my 5x3x2.something something this weekend hopefully. Me and the builder are both a little worried how we are going to get it into the room, forgot the big tank is right in front of the roller door so thank you cold for making me not want to touch cold water and fill her up!!!!

Started cleaning the 8ft today hopefully I can plumb it in a few hours. Then I need to install baffles for the sump which is pretty confusing for salt water. maybe because its a 7ft sump :S

Only other issue is my 2 skimmers cant handle the water vol if I include the sumps water vol so I need another one. Should have the first 8ft filled and salt added by tonight so I can move my live rock over and shut down the 4ft tank.


----------



## reptilezac (Jul 16, 2012)

i love this thread aha it has made me want fish again as i dont have my old tanks i just gone and got a little tank for my desk in my room as not allowed big ones  so i will post pics of it coming together


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 16, 2012)

No I havent used aquasoil as I had to set the tank up spur of the moment, I will prob add it little by little over time as I dont want the water to spike but I will be using it in the new set up as I have time to cycle it properly.


----------



## Psilo (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally got to bunnings today and got myself a diamond drill bit and some of the plumbing for the new set up so if I get time tomorrow Ill start that as well.

I cant remember the name of the plant, Ill find that out tomorrow as well.

Oh and the black widows are in so Ill take a pic.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 17, 2012)

pick up jardini saratoga tomorow woot so pm me if your chasing a fingerling sized one in brisbane or around there took me ages to find some lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kyro (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally picked up a little flowerhorn on the weekend & my convicts eggs hatched so lot's of little pink convicts soon. As soon as I can get a decent pic of the flowerhorn I will post it up.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 17, 2012)

Any shrimp keepers here?


----------



## Multifoliate (Jul 17, 2012)

Me, somewhat. I have cherries in my 3foot tank.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 17, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> pick up jardini saratoga tomorow woot so pm me if your chasing a fingerling sized one in brisbane or around there took me ages to find some lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



My toga smacked into the tank lid last week. I think he's given himself a brain injury. After spending days in one spot on the bottom of the tank he's now cruising again but doesn't seem to see anything. He bumps into things and hasn't eaten since the episode.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

my msyes old one acted like it was blind had no trouble finding food tho try flicking the water he used to do that and hed dmash what every pellets and insect fish ect was nearest 

hopefully mines not too keen on jumping lol but i some how doubt that for some reason


Sent from my iPhone






in its temp home till tomorow i had a few problems setting tank up earlyer its with a bunch of sword tails atm been eyeing off some freshwater ray pups for $350

if theres any left when i get payed sgain or the diesel from my patrol sells il grab one for sure just gotta find out what they are specifically so im more in the no and then full steam ahead


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 18, 2012)

be careful with freshwater rays, they are not super easy to keep plus they require a tank thats more wide then tall I.E 4x4x1 or so


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 19, 2012)

they take a while to grow tho dont they???

figure will be a way better bottom feeder then a tandanus(which i swear has been spiking some of my other fish i think)

i can always upgrade to a nice wide tank tho thats not a problem haha i wouldnt mind having an excuse to have a nice big tank haha


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 19, 2012)

yes they are not fast growing fish but easily stressed and require special attention. a 6x2x2 will last 1 year give or take depending on the size of the ray then they require 4ft wide. these fish need space to swim not so much height and they cant be in a tank with a jardini etc.

The freshwater ray was able to redevelop its body-organs to work from salt to fresh which results in producing 3x + the amount of a ammonia a normal fish would produce in a day. This requires much higher filtration and adequate water changes. do the math of a 24 inch fish producing ammonia then x this by 3-4 and you get the least level of ammonia a ray will put out at a much smaller size. Fish can also handle poor water quality much much better then rays.

I dont mean to be rude but you really must understand rays before going out and buying one, its not fair on the ray to surfer. too many people go out buying them without understanding anything then wonder why they keep ending up dead after a month. yes they are amazing creatures to keep but you have to understand what they require to show this to you otherwise lots of money will be wasted and possibly a very impressive creature will end up dead.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 20, 2012)

and you think i wasnt gunna sus out there requirements and what they require ect first before spending more then half a weeks wages on something???

and beleive me when i say there gunna have enough room for a long while yet


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 21, 2012)

A mate of mine has 6 of those freshwater rays in a 5000litre round aquaculture tank, look great in their gliding around. Got them as pups & last time I saw them they were 40cm across. Think I'm due for another visit.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah thats what i was thinking of putting them in later on the way i see it iv got about a year before it outgrows the tank

would mind having a few they look good a mate also mentioned making a big tank out of pool fence glass pannels from bunnings aswell lol because they come in 4x4 foot pannels lol but i was more thinking of building a ply tank with a glass or acrylic front pane like they do in the us 

epuldnt mind having a go at breeding them tho later on


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 21, 2012)

Just trying to help... I never said your an idiot and shouldn't get one? sorry if I came across the wrong way was not my goal just wanted to make you aware that keeping a ray requires a lot more work then keeping a fish. 

a year they will last in anything 2x2 at baby size. in regards to your diy tank, I would aim more for a pool from big w etc line it with heavy duty pond liner and use the pump they provide to power a diy bucket or office stacker filter in the center of the unit or build a stand and sit it beside the pool. you get better bang for your buck and being rays they are more viewed from above over time you can get them eating from your hand also which will allow you to see them as in a tank. 

plywood tanks are great too, I was keen on doing one myself but my friend who did it told me they are worth it money wise but stress and time wise can be a real pita! also mentioned if you do it go big as it works out cheaper, the worst part is sealing it. another option is fiber glass costs a few 100$ more less work and will last longer.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah sorta thinking about scraping the ply tank idea for that reason either way in 12 months who nows were il be in life but deffinatly get something going for em 

im sure il come up with something nice and easy to msintain thats also pretty bloody big


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 24, 2012)

What i wake up to every morning...
Two 120 gallons, 4'x2'x2'.
One with a single dovii wet pet.
Others a marine set up, local coldwater species.
(1500$+ on tanks, and i still sleep on a matress on the floor, lol)


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 26, 2012)

what fish you keeping in the marine setup?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got my pump and the last of the filter media for the sump on the way, just have to get one more tank and some glass off cuts and Im good to go for the new bay. Pretty stoked!


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 27, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> what fish you keeping in the marine setup?



me? Queen angel and queen trigger for the 5ft. maybe a lion in there too.

the first 8ft is going to be corals sps anon some dallas maybe one or 2 hard corals. then just tangs and other little fishy 

the other 8ft is undecided! Want something big but colorful sitting 50.50 what to do with it. 




Pictures pictures pictures twitch


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jul 27, 2012)

got my led light yesterday put it all together and switched it on for 6 hours am a very happy camper so far weith it but i need to build a canopy for it and being it closer to the tank (all i had to mount em with was the rack that i used to use for my halides over my old reeftank lol)


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 5, 2012)

put a hood on the tank and piece of driftwood added 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah yeah I know, I have been flat out, a lot going on at the moment. I have most of the bits and got some glass cut last week for baffles but two pieces were the wrong size and I havent even had a chance to get back there yet, hoping tomorrow as I finally have a day off. Ill post progress if I get some done.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 6, 2012)

My first attempt at a planted aquarium:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 6, 2012)

keep an eye on that hairgrass it likes alot of light


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice tank GeckoJosh!

New project i'm doing for my natives, I got the tanks for $10 each i'll give them a new coat of paint just made the stand 15 tanks in such a small area I can't wait to get the fish in.















they are all 2ft x 1ft all for diferent rainbowfish and other natives.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 7, 2012)

got my saratoga and barramundi on 10 tons of pellets a day haha (not literally that would be expensive lol)

both growing nice and quick so far


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 7, 2012)

just need to clean up now and repaint and fill the tanks and stock them.

thats why I want to put smaller natives in these so I can stock my big tank with larger fish.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 7, 2012)

natives are just epic i cant stay away from them as soon as i pack up all my big stuff i miss it too much (especially having a barra) so thats why the saratoga has a friend lol(little smaller but not for long to be honest)


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to get one of them


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ny1 got any hongis for sale in vic


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a 8x4x4? xD oh and my male dovii  he broke a 6x2x2 hence the 8x4x4 changing the room around making it more a man cave lol. 

swam right into the glass and bam! american muscle I guess lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey can anyone give me a positive ID on this Pleco?


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 8, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> I got a 8x4x4? xD oh and my male dovii  he broke a 6x2x2 hence the 8x4x4 changing the room around making it more a man cave lol.
> 
> swam right into the glass and bam! american muscle I guess lol.



Had an small Oscar do the same thing to a 4x2x2 it wanted to get the cat roflmao


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah crap I went to pick up some glass today and ended up with a sponges, light, fish, food x 2, a drop saw, more fish, geo liquid (still unsure what my opinion on it is), and a case of beer. I guess I can justify the beer!

And I get home to a broken air pump! Should have bought that.....


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 10, 2012)

do what i do, drink the beer and think about what you have to do.


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 10, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> do what i do, drink the beer and think about what you have to do.



Yup but dont start water changes then piss off for a beer and find out you have flooded a tank !


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got a Clown stripe PLeco *grins*


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 11, 2012)

I still wasnt sure after the slab so I bought another.. I got myself another wild caught oscar today, not planned. Looking for a nice pleco and male peppermint bn now.


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of my little Strippy's i think there a very under rated marine fish i like them there good for a first time fish keeper of salt water and very common around jetties.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 12, 2012)

They are pretty cool looking little fish.

Maybe an orange spot pleco? Hard to tell and Im not awesome with pleco's. Have you got any photos of it in the water and settled?






GeckoJosh said:


> Hey can anyone give me a positive ID on this Pleco?



So I bought a gold spot gibbicep and another peppermint bn, hoping to get a male out of the three pbn i have now as Im pretty sure one if not two are female.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Aug 16, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Hey can anyone give me a positive ID on this Pleco?



what did you buy it as?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 16, 2012)

Goldspot BN


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IX_qnxl-yeY]http://youtu.be/IX_qnxl-yeY[/video]


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey dudes. 
One of my little neons has a growth on the left side of its face/head. Can anyone shed light on what it may be? Should I quarantine him from the tank and treat him for a fungal infection?

sorry the pictures are crooked


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 19, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Hey dudes.
> One of my little neons has a growth on the left side of its face/head. Can anyone shed light on what it may be? Should I quarantine him from the tank and treat him for a fungal infection?
> 
> sorry the pictures are crooked


I know it sounds harsh but imo you are better off culling him now than trying treatments that may or may not work.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah that doesnt look great. If anything you can try pimafix and melafix (both together) as they are natural and wont be harsh on your bio filter and in the case its infectious it MAY stop it spreading. Having said that if its bacterial you will have to use antibiotic treatment that would be harsh on bio filter and if its a virus there isnt really anyway to treat it except making sure water conditions are as good as you can and lowering stress (it looks a little like a virus).

It would be a good idea to remove it if you have somewhere to put it and possibly give the tank a good vacuume and treat with melafix anyway but thats totally up to you.



On a side note does anyone here have a tds meter, if so what type and what sort of readings does it display?


----------



## joelrose (Aug 20, 2012)

View attachment 262850


View attachment 262851


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 20, 2012)

I changed it around a bit over the last couple of weeks, the first plants I put in are starting to take off, and the cherry shrimp are looking nice and healthy


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 21, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Hey dudes.
> One of my little neons has a growth on the left side of its face/head. Can anyone shed light on what it may be? Should I quarantine him from the tank and treat him for a fungal infection?
> 
> sorry the pictures are crooked



that looks like neon tetra disease, I would get the fish out asap. there is no cure for neon tetra disease and any fish who bites him or touches him will get it also. I went over this for a whole year trying to save neons and lost close to 50 and many over fish till I figure out what it was. theres little info on the disease but theres no cure and any fish can get it. if you act fast you may be lucky and get it out of your tank! 

this is one of the main reasons I get cardinals now no issues with this bug, had to ving/bleach bomb the tank 2 times to finally kill it off. nastiest bug I have ever faced worst then marine velvet imo.


----------



## browny (Aug 22, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> that looks like neon tetra disease, I would get the fish out asap. there is no cure for neon tetra disease and any fish who bites him or touches him will get it also. I went over this for a whole year trying to save neons and lost close to 50 and many over fish till I figure out what it was. theres little info on the disease but theres no cure and any fish can get it. if you act fast you may be lucky and get it out of your tank!
> 
> this is one of the main reasons I get cardinals now no issues with this bug, had to ving/bleach bomb the tank 2 times to finally kill it off. nastiest bug I have ever faced worst then marine velvet imo.



+1 for NTD done my research (online of course) after dealing with it myself certainly looks that way, in all honestly flush it. Dwarf Gourami's have a similar issue 'Dwarf Gourami Disease' great looking but I gave up in the end, only the wild caught are safe but at 12% or so of world trade on them good luck finding a true source


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 25, 2012)

My new gold fish tank, 8x4x3 Hoping to at least get 1 comet in here, Hopefully it wont be overstocked then. 






5x3 and 6x2x2 under for my sw preds and queen angel.






8fts for coral with sumps. (if u look closely you can see my male dovii doing a hand stand (swim bladder issues  ) 






Here they are before the male rammed the tank and broke it =( the female died so he was sitting on the floor for 6 hours + was a very painful day.






My Male GT! His one of the best I have seen around cant wait for this guy to get big!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pics dont work! Damn.


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 25, 2012)

Grrrrr

Grrrrr

- - - Updated - - -

tada!!


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 25, 2012)

ShredaPezzy said:


> View attachment 254529
> View attachment 254530
> View attachment 254531
> View attachment 254532
> ...



Are you in Australia, if you are how did you get the peacock bass?


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 25, 2012)

peacock bass are easy to get, just have to produced here. lots of people breeding them.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 25, 2012)

For some reason they work now.. Looks good!
I have the pumps at home now.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet must go and find some


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 25, 2012)

you in vic? I can get u some if so lol.

D!! I cant wait twitch! that pumps going to run the 5x3 and 6x2x2! My only fear is it may not be strong enough =P


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 25, 2012)

Been staying away from this thread in mourning. My saratoga jumped, smashed his head on the crossbracing and gave himself a head injury. After three days on the bottom of the tank he started swimming again but was quite obviously completely blind. After about another 3 weeks of unsuccessfully trying to train/rehab him with advice from a fish vet and anti-inflammatory injections I decided the best thing was to euthanise him. Better that than to slowly starve to death. 

Not sure what I'll replace him with yet. Was considering a good quality FH but they're hard to find up here.


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry to hear tsubakai. Mine did some what the same but stuffed his jaw up. they really do love to jump. going threw the same with my male dovii now, broke his tank sat on the floor for 6 hours or so found him putn him back in the tank was very stressed had to move him to another tank then another tank got a fungal infection and bladder issues. fixed the fungal but the bladder is very hard to fix. I am at the point where I cant decide if its nice letting him fight it or not. 

Honestly if you have the space, a mangrove jack, I dont keep saratogas anymore after I got my jack. they play with you, much stronger then a toga and dont jump! they will bite your hands if they end up in the tank and well... imagine a hammer with teeth smashing on your hands thats a mangrove jacks bite. only down side is they get much bigger then togas so you may end up requiring a bigger tank 6x2x2 does not do it for the long hull.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great, I love your little kuhli loach. 
- - - Updated - - -

Jesse: yeah it might struggle, at 2.1m it has 5200l p/h or so.


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 27, 2012)

A mangrove jack would be awesome but don't have the space for one. Maybe in the next house - although my wife wants a pignose turtle which will also need a big tank and I know who will win that one if it comes down to it. Getting a few electric blue JD's to grow out and probably sell back when they have some size and look nice. After that I was thinking of a redtail giant gourami.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Twitch


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 31, 2012)

Added this lil guy yesterday

Seems to be doing well should add something it can actually hide in for some reason I dont think it minds too much tho

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Squirtle (Aug 31, 2012)

Jardinis wont hide box head lol. well I have never seen one hide. 

Thinking of getting a stone fish  I really like them but the fact that all it takes is 10 minutes and there little cure for it is a bit off putting =( such a cute fish but lol.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I meant to upload the picture of the Murray cod iv had the toga for a little while now lmfao






Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Squirtle (Sep 1, 2012)

oh hahaha! cods will hide, Jardinis will not ah good giggle ;d


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha altho its content chilling under my driftwood and plants atm 

Pretty active fish loves the pellets like the toga hahaha

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 12, 2012)

Heres the finished product for my small natives i still have to stock most of them when they clear up.





- - - Updated - - -

Here's one with Australian Smelt.





- - - Updated - - -

I'll post some more when they clear up.


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone have any ponds, koi pics because were building our pond now and really want some inspiration


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 15, 2012)

here is my aquarium with the elns
fish tank - YouTube


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking at moving on my natives

1saratoga 1murray cod 2 crimson rainbows (pretty decent sized)

Pm me if your interested

Licated in manly weat brisbanr

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## MontyTheBredl (Sep 21, 2012)

Heres my setup. Im not sure what type it is, all I know is that its a bio balls setup. I bought it off my friend for $75 a while back, and used to have redfin in it, but now I have a little silver perch. Can someone tell me about this bio balls setup? Notice the prefilter isnt there in the pics! I want to know what type of fish it will support, its a 3ft tank. My friend used to have Bream in there with a saltwater tank. Its an awesome tank, I never check pH's, nitrates or anything, and the fish is doing awesome. If this one died or I got rid of it, I think id make it more of a mainstream aquarium. So yeah if anyone could tell me stuff about the tank and what fish I could put in it that would be awesome. Ive attached a picture of how it filters, and my fish, a little silver perch, whos name is fish 


PLEASE NOTE:
In illustrated photo:
Red lines = Where the water flows
Blue = Glass walls
Yellow = Exits for water to go into next chamber.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 21, 2012)

Update of my shrimp tank


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a update on my planted tank

Everything in my 2 foot has been moved into a 3 foot tank now 

With 36w of hi power led's 
The driftwood I had in my 4 foot toga tank(lights were over that tank untill I sold the fish and closed the tank)

Added babys tears and a few other plants added some extra fertz to my existing mts and capped with black gravel
This tank also runs a cascade 1200 with foam only

Using a cerges style do it yourself c02 reactor

Iv also added a 6kg c02 bottle and rwgulator with solenoid needle valve and buble counter attatched now

Im dosing a laid back ei style regime aswell

Added Congo tetras and some rummynose tetras and a handfull of cherry shrimp

Iv also bought a set of glass lilypipes but the inlet pipe broke in transit so when I get that sorted will stick that on there

Im also waiting on some more leds and a driver to up the lighting to 56watts of power

And waiting on drop checkers and more macro's then il turn the gas up and get the plants pumping 




Il post a more updated picture tomorow just realised I been taking pics with camera not my phone haha

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 15, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> *Added babys tears* and a few other plants added some extra fertz to my existing mts and capped with black gravel
> This tank also runs a cascade 1200 with foam only



Who's baby?


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey theres something wrong with my angel fish its swelling up like an someone who is allergic to nuts just happened overnight 

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

one eye is puffy too

Cathy


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 15, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Who's baby?



Hahaha its actually the name of the plant 

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 16, 2012)

Cathy might have something rong with it's swim blader, but if you have any other fish in the tank it might be worth takeing it out so they don't get sick to.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Cathy might have something rong with it's swim blader, but if you have any other fish in the tank it might be worth takeing it out so they don't get sick to.



i only have 2 fish lol i thought it could be the swim bladder multi cure here i come that stuff fixes everything 

Cathy


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 16, 2012)

You can also try turning up the temp some deseases dont like it, and keep an eye on them maybe 28 deg c or even some times up to 30deg its worked for me in the past just have to be carefull

- - - Updated - - -

New setup for a frend.





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 17, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> hey theres something wrong with my angel fish its swelling up like an someone who is allergic to nuts just happened overnight
> 
> Cathy



Could be liver or kidney failure although usually its a bit slower in onset, not suddenly overnight. I personally don't like multicure while the fish is in the tank. I separate it out and dose the hospital tank (usually a plastic tub with an aerator) with whatever I think it needs. This way the other fish and the bacteria in the main tank's filter are not harmed/killed by the treatment. Most treatments are quite toxic so its better to be safe. I usually prefer melafix to the more toxic multicures as well but sometimes its not good enough on its own.

Also you should do a couple of decent sized water changes (approx. 50% every 2 days) on your main tank in case its an infectious agent (eg bacteria) so that you give your remaining fish good water quality and improve his chance of fending off any infection.

- - - Updated - - -

Not been in this thread in a while. Picked up an enormous Red Devil last week. Will have to put some photos up. He's sharing peacefully with my Giant Gourami in my (now heavily stocked) 6 foot tank. Was a bit iffy about putting him in but the previous owners reports on its temperament were good and I know my GG will tolerate virtually anything except Oscars. Wasn't sure how I was going to quickly separate two massive fish if it didn't work but thankfully it all went well. 

Also bought 4 baby electric-blue Jack Dempseys to grow out now that I had a spare tank after I euthanised by brain damaged Jar. Doubled in size now and some nice colour starting to come out on them.

Promise to have some photos up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 17, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> [video=youtube_share;IX_qnxl-yeY]http://youtu.be/IX_qnxl-yeY[/video]



Bahaha hahaha "Like"


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 17, 2012)

it died yesterday

Cathy


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Cathy.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 18, 2012)

it had a fair run 6 years

Cathy


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 18, 2012)

I think thats about the life of an Angelfish


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 23, 2012)

I was IN an aquarium yesterday lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool.. Slightly jealous..


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 24, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Very cool.. Slightly jealous..



Don't blame you, it was amazing 
It was my first dive so an awesome experience


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Venomous1111 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> I was IN an aquarium yesterday lol.



There's some solid gts lurking in that last photo..


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 7, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Nice tank mate the plants look very healthy and i like the mosses


----------



## Twitch_80 (Dec 8, 2012)

This thread has been quiet


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 8, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> This thread has been quiet



Here's some pics of my old fish  
Triglachromis otostigma.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Gota laugh as i also have albino bristlenoses but mine throw out normals...lol....hets? HEHEHJE


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Gota laugh as i also have albino bristlenoses but mine throw out normals...lol....hets? HEHEHJE



Thats strange, its a recessive gene so 2 albinos should only produce albinos?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 8, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Here's some pics of my old fish
> Triglachromis otostigma.



Nice i love it when the fry get scared an swim into the mouth cichlids are awesome lol dont know why but they remin me of brevis


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thats strange, its a recessive gene so 2 albinos should only produce albinos?


Na I got 50 little brown buggers from my albino pair and anuva 20 brown from albino female and normal male


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Na I got 50 little brown buggers from my albino pair and anuva 20 brown from albino female and normal male



Yeah that is strange, I always thought it was recessive although other genes may be interacting with it causing it to revert to wild form.


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 8, 2012)

variable penetrance of the recessive gene at a guess


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> Nice i love it when the fry get scared an swim into the mouth cichlids are awesome lol dont know why but they remin me of brevis



Thanks 
If you look at my sig, it's a link to my you tune channel and somewhere in there, there's video of a Geophagus steindachneri releasing a while mouthful then taking them all back in within 2 minutes lol.


----------



## BhpomgGtpfmd (Dec 26, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Firepac (Dec 26, 2012)

You need to become a subscriber to post advertisements in The Marketplace.


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to start this back up I just got given a 3ft tank with a floval 305 filter a 200w heater and some type plant gravel I was thinking of setting it up what sort of fish do u reckon I should add ??


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 20, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> I want to start this back up I just got given a 3ft tank with a floval 305 filter a 200w heater and some type plant gravel I was thinking of setting it up what sort of fish do u reckon I should add ??



A file snake


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 20, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> A file snake


cant keep them on my licensing ;/


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 20, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> cant keep them on my licensing ;/



Bugga!

I'm in love with my young bloke, gotta go back to the creek soon though, he's eaten 6 of the 9 rainbows I set him up with a month ago


----------



## Shotta (Jan 20, 2013)

heres some pics of my pair of seahorses i used to have


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 20, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -



SteveNT said:


> A file snake


Knew u would say that ....lol


----------



## caliherp (Mar 26, 2013)

Bump! Here is my new planted tank. 





















Sorry for the incredible photo quality. I scratched my lens.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice Caliherp, any updated shots?

Here are two tanks I set up in the last few weeks, both need backgrounds which I am adding asap, I can't wait for them to grow in a bit!


----------



## caliherp (May 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Very nice Caliherp, any updated shots?
> 
> Here are two tanks I set up in the last few weeks, both need backgrounds which I am adding asap, I can't wait for them to grow in a bit!



Thank you for the kind words. I have changed it around a little sense then. I actually just got back from a business trip, I can't believe how quickly a planted tank can go to hell. I had a massive algae outbreak. Here is a pick I took last night before I did maintenance. I need to get rid of those stems in the back front. I really can't stand how quick they grow I woke up and atleast one of the stems have reached the suffice maybe more. Ill post another after maintenance shot after I get off work.






On a side note my shrimp are breeding like rats. Three of my females have had baby's just this month.


----------



## caliherp (May 10, 2013)

Whoops I forgot to update my tank. Please excuse the ugly diffuser. I broke my glass one.





One of my otto's being a food hog.





I can't believe my phone was able to focus on these tiny baby's. for size reference the substrate particle size is under 5mm. It's fluval plant stratum for those of you have seen or used it before. I hate the stuff by the way. Trying to get a tight grouping of stem plants is almost impossible. You plant one and two float up. I now refuse to plant of trim this tank without a few drinks in me. I'm still battling algae, slowly but surely I'm gaining momentum.


----------



## caliherp (Jun 17, 2013)

I redid my tank a week ago. I couldn't beat the algae infestation.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 17, 2013)

Venomous1111 said:


> View attachment 254581
> View attachment 254582
> View attachment 254583
> 
> ...



are bristlenoses freshwater fish?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 17, 2013)

Some of my latest venture,

View attachment 291326
View attachment 291327

View attachment 291328

View attachment 291329

View attachment 291330

View attachment 291331

View attachment 291332

View attachment 291333

View attachment 291334

View attachment 291335

View attachment 291337

View attachment 291338


----------



## caliherp (Jun 30, 2013)

I cant believe how quick aquatic plants grow if given the right conditions, and to think I was about to give up.

My tank 20 days ago.





And today





Please excuse the random floating Anubias, I still have to find a place for them.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice Setup Patrick, are you using Co2? What's ya shrimp also?

Just bought some more shrimpies will take pics when they get here. Shrimps are addictives ey.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 13, 2013)

This tank was heavily planted until I added 3 freshwater crabs. They destroyed everything!




How it used to look


----------



## caliherp (Jul 13, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Nice Setup Patrick, are you using Co2? What's ya shrimp also?
> 
> Just bought some more shrimpies will take pics when they get here. Shrimps are addictives ey.



Thanks Brett. I got rid of the Co2 when I redid the tank. It's just another variable I did not want to deal with. My shrimp are red cherry shrimp. Your shrimp are incredible by the way. Ill get some pictures up soon of mine.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 13, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Some of my latest venture,
> 
> View attachment 291326
> View attachment 291327
> ...


What is the shrimp in the second photo, and what other shrimp do you keep?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 14, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Thanks Brett. I got rid of the Co2 when I redid the tank. It's just another variable I did not want to deal with. My shrimp are red cherry shrimp. Your shrimp are incredible by the way. Ill get some pictures up soon of mine.



Thanks got 3 special ones coming next week. I'll add the pics from the for sale ad I lifted when I payed for the shrimp. Will get more when they arrive  

Yer I'm not using Co2 and plants going well with just flourish plant additive now n then.

Pic of Shrimp Rack some spare room now I've reduced a few species of Gecko's and a bunch of hatchies. Good to be back into aquatics. 


Riley the 2nd Shrimp is a Golden Bee 

I have Crystal Red, Crystal Black, Golden Bee, with the Xtreme King Kong, Panda & Blue Bolt in pics to come

View attachment 293027

View attachment 293029

View attachment 293030

View attachment 293031


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice Smithers! Where are all these varieties from? Natives I assume? What sort of size are they?

Do you collect them yourself? If not where do you buy them?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm intriuged. Defenitely taking some fine mesh nets next bush trip!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Steve,

They are an import I think. Top out at 2cm so not much for a feed. 

You can buy them on the online Shrimp sites. "Shrimp Keepers Forum" is a good place to start it's an aus based one. 

Here's a gander at the variety Steve. 

Warning equally if not more addictive than Reps.....big call I know. 

View attachment 293038


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love shrimp an almost setup an aquarium for some (aquaone 320) but my frogs decided to breed again so it became a tadpole tank lol.


Rick


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 14, 2013)

Ive had fish for years, cichlid's, discus, bred some L34 pleco's for a while etc, for the last year I had a colony of Frontosa, sad when you get the dreaded call to say all the fish have died by your 11 yr old son  apparently all the plugs were removed from the power board, well needless to say my fish days are over, after coming out of the venture fishless I gave it away until I can have a dream set up


----------



## caliherp (Jul 15, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Thanks got 3 special ones coming next week. I'll add the pics from the for sale ad I lifted when I payed for the shrimp. Will get more when they arrive
> 
> Yer I'm not using Co2 and plants going well with just flourish plant additive now n then.
> 
> ...



Damn bro your credit card must hate you. You got some expensive aquatic roaches. The blue bolts are insane they just got introduced into the American hobby. I have been dosing with the full seachem line, although I'm going to switch to EI(estimative index) soon. As far as plants go aquatics has been one of hardest ventures I've gone for yet. It's not easy to get rite but when you do it's verry rewording. Do you have to use a R/O system? Or is Australia's water quality good?


----------



## caliherp (Jul 16, 2013)

Another trip out of town, another algae infestation. I trimed as much as I could out as well as I trimmed the plants.





Feeding time. One of my females from my first generation has a saddle. 





Edit- I forgot to mention. Over a month ago when I dosed the antibiotics to get god of the BGAy tank went through a mini cycle so I lost all my adult shrimp. But all my baby's survived and today I counted 35 at one time. So there has to be quite a few in there. I still need to get fish I'm thinking about Boraras brigittae, or B. maculatus.


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 40 Litre Nano Reef - It has only been set up for 4.5 months.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a really cool looking Nano, what is the blueish coral in the front left corner?


----------



## Shotta (Aug 28, 2013)

just wondering if anyone knows what bamboo shrimp are worth??


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 28, 2013)

Schnecke said:


> I have a 40 Litre Nano Reef - It has only been set up for 4.5 months.



Lovely looking cube!

I've got a 6'x18"x18" marine tank and the protien skimmer, calcium reactor and filtration system all broke down in a 3 week period. I cant afford to replace them all until I get back to work. (currently crook) Lost the corals but the fish are all fine.


----------



## saratoga (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a fish tank but a short video I shot in Litchfield park recently showing underwater habitats and a few grunters, gudgeons and rainbows

Native Fish: Buley Rockholes and Florence Falls (Florence Creek) in Litchfield National Park, NT - YouTube


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 28, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Not a fish tank but a short video I shot in Litchfield park recently showing underwater habitats and a few grunters, gudgeons and rainbows
> 
> Native Fish: Buley Rockholes and Florence Falls (Florence Creek) in Litchfield National Park, NT - YouTube



Great stuff cobber. Those Sooties make me hungry. Best freshwater fish up here for eating! 

I used to go to Litchfield before it was a National Park. You could get to Buleys/ top of Florence or to the base of Tolmer, Wangi or Florence Falls on some extremely rough tracks. But you had the place to yourself. I scared the crap out of myself one night. Night diving with a smallish torch was brilliant until I turned around to find a 3 meter freshie 12 inches from my googles. We both beat a hasty retreat. That was in Wangi. I was always nervous there.

The most abundant and diverse freshwater fish are found at Barramundi (Maguk) Falls in Kakadu. A snorkel in the channel 500 meters below the plunge pool is extrordinary! You'd love it.

Great footage (including the feet). Thanks!


----------



## saratoga (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember those days Steve, the tracks and access back then were pretty rugged. First went there back in 1984. Wangi is still pretty spooky in the darker places; regularly used to see freshies there snorkelling and salties now often turn up during the Wet and early Dry. Once went snorkelling at 1am, great experience but had the heart pumping a bit. Wouldn't chance swimming at the bottom of Tolmer nowadays, but used to be magic.

I was just back up there a month ago and spent a couple of days at Maguk, magic as ever. There will be a video out on that shortly. The area you talk about is now sort of closed as they have a permanent croc trap and no swimming, but I used to snorkel there and would see up to around 18 different species...amazing diversity. I have a few more videos from there but they are mainly just ID for different fishes at the moment (pseudechis - YouTube), am working on putting together a bit of an overview in the next few weeks. Bloody hard sitting back here in Melbourne looking back on where I was a few weeks ago! Envy your job but appreciate your regular posts and photos!


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 30, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> That is a really cool looking Nano, what is the blueish coral in the front left corner?


 That's my 2" Purple/Blue Tridacna Squamosa clam


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 30, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Lovely looking cube!
> 
> I've got a 6'x18"x18" marine tank and the protien skimmer, calcium reactor and filtration system all broke down in a 3 week period. I cant afford to replace them all until I get back to work. (currently crook) Lost the corals but the fish are all fine.



Thank you  It's a joy to watch. My younger brother set up a home based business selling fish/corals and dry goods.......... and......... well......... I decided to get myself a nano (both my mother, brother and sister in law have reef set ups - so there are 3 households now that I visit and am so rude - going straight to the tanks to watch them like television instead of interacting with them!)

Mum's is a 400L set up, my brothers is 1100L. He just had some issues with his lights - lost almost all of his corals also. Sorry that you've lost so much of your coral stock - It adds up quickly when you have to replace it all :-(

My set up is pretty simple - I'm a stickler for frequent water changes (I do 5L (12%) every 5 days) so it's a constant supply of fresh-ness for everything in there. I've even had to (ALREADY) adopt out an elegance and a frogspawn that went out of control once in my tank (I re-did the lights in the hood and they're a total of 92w high powered LED's (2 sets of blue and 2 sets of 6,400 daylight)

If anyone is interested, I have a build thread here: Schnecke's 40L (10G) Hooded (New Build) - Members Aquariums - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Here are some better photo's using a proper camera (and not my iphone LOL)

The main tank photo was before I re-homed the Elegance coral (that quadrupled in surface spread after I adopted it - so it was given back to it's previous owner) and I have since added a few more things, like the clam etc)

Main Tank:



My open Trachy Brain (has to be my favourite - it's such a piggy and loves it's food!)



Little Plated Fungia, plus a purple morph and a little blue/green scolly:



Just the Actinic Lights over the Bubble Tip Anemone (it has gone from being half the size of a golf ball to as big as my closed fist in 6 weeks (eek!)



My new Cultured Tridacna Squamosa Clam (it's a tiny 2" from tip to toe)



Plated Fungia (was a hitchhiker and has grown like crazy)



New additions, 4 x Blasto polyps. The Green in these is magic (Red and Green Scolly in the background and a green Aussie War Coral as well.



Clam, Blue/Purple Morph and Red/Green Scolly.


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 30, 2013)

And these are some shots from my mum's larger (400L) tank (I'm actually pretty proud of these photo's - they are 100% uncropped and taken on my new Canon 600D with standard kit lens (18-55mm) I'm a beginner in every aspect of the word, but I am learning as much as I can. 


Her stunning green and pink Goniopora (I've never seen one happy and always extended like this, everyone I've ever known to have one has lost them:



Her Pulsating Xenia (Growing like weeds in her tank)



And a large Green Rhodactis Morph (You can see in the background she has the most AMAZING Blood Orange Morphs as well)



I find it easier to take photo's of mum's tank instead of mine as I don't have a macro lens and her glass to coral distance is easier to get better shots (until her eel tailed catfish decides to start photobombing!)


----------



## lithopian (Aug 30, 2013)

We share our house with our Mangrove Jack "Jack"... the coolest fish we've had by far and has now successfully eradicated all of his tankmates and lives alone in a 6" x 2.5" x 2.5". 

He began at a modest 10cm and looked like a little rascal:



 

And then he got a little bit bigger:





And then bigger again...





And grew into a monster..





And here is him in his tank next to one of the dogs (sorry he's not in focus, it was a long exposure), but he's around 45 - 50cm now. He's the last resort for any mice that don't get finished off too, loves them.


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 30, 2013)

Wowee, that's an impressive fish!!!

EDIT: Nice Grey  I used to foster grey's, I loved them, they are more like couch decorations than dogs ;P


----------



## Smithers (Aug 30, 2013)

Wicked tank fish and images. I just ordered a 4x2x2 today  Discus tank


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 30, 2013)

Great looking setups- cant beat a marine tank. 

Fortunately we collect most of our corals and fish (legally) on the local reefs. We have an amzing diversity of both with West Oz, East Oz ans SE Asian species all overlapping in this region.



Schnecke said:


> And these are some shots from my mum's larger (400L) tank (I'm actually pretty proud of these photo's - they are 100% uncropped and taken on my new Canon 600D with standard kit lens (18-55mm) I'm a beginner in every aspect of the word, but I am learning as much as I can.
> 
> 
> Her stunning green and pink Goniopora (I've never seen one happy and always extended like this, everyone I've ever known to have one has lost them:
> ...


----------



## lithopian (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yep, greyhounds are one of my favourite breeds  - and yeah she's a massive couch potato!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 30, 2013)

Some shots of my marine tank pre disaster


----------



## Macca_75 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Macca's Fish tank*

I've been having a lot of up's and (more) downs lately with it, but here is an old Tank shot shortly after we moved it "in wall) (The shot is 18 months old now)

View attachment 296118


[video=youtube_share;SiGfJHIEtcM]http://youtu.be/SiGfJHIEtcM[/video]


----------



## Macca_75 (Sep 3, 2013)

and the Xenia

[video=youtube_share;w6oO3914otI]http://youtu.be/w6oO3914otI[/video]


----------



## Crouton (Sep 3, 2013)

My roommate recently went and bought a small tropical tank and two clown fish because she thought they looked cool without researching them first. Both fish died overnight. I hope she's learnt her lesson about buying things on impulse without researching them first!


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm switching things around in the herp room and have a couple of 4x2x2 tanks that are running external canister filters. At the moment the filters are below the level of the tank and work great. If I put the filter on the same shelf as the tank will it still work efficiently?


----------



## BeZaKa (Sep 3, 2013)

James_Scott said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm switching things around in the herp room and have a couple of 4x2x2 tanks that are running external canister filters. At the moment the filters are below the level of the tank and work great. If I put the filter on the same shelf as the tank will it still work efficiently?



No reason why it shouldn't. If anything it will put less strain on the pump as it wont have to fight gravity as much. Only reason people put it underneath is aesthetic reasons. Plus keep in mind you will be running either the outlet or inlet hose longer to get it on the side you are after.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 3, 2013)

Crouton said:


> My roommate recently went and bought a small tropical tank and two clown fish because she thought they looked cool without researching them first. Both fish died overnight. I hope she's learnt her lesson about buying things on impulse without researching them first!



Do you mean she put them into freshwater?


----------



## Crouton (Sep 4, 2013)

No it was saltwater. I think it wasn't warm enough.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2013)

Crouton said:


> No it was saltwater. I think it wasn't warm enough.



I doubt that was the cause unless she didnt acclimatise them, it is much more likely the cause was that she didnt cycle the tank and they died from ammonia poisoning


----------



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2013)

I just placed a deposit on a 6x2x2ft tank, rock 3D latex background, eheim caister, black hood, cabinet and more. Cannot wait to set it up, picking it up on sat. Will be for my twonoscars; red tiger and a silver/black tiger, and two sailfin plecos- the ocars and plecos are only babies, about 4-5cm but will grow like weeds.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> No reason why it shouldn't. If anything it will put less strain on the pump as it wont have to fight gravity as much. Only reason people put it underneath is aesthetic reasons. Plus keep in mind you will be running either the outlet or inlet hose longer to get it on the side you are after.



Actually it wont work unless it remains below the water level of the tank and will actually put more strain on the pump. Canisters work on the principle that water is gravity fed into them and pumped back up into the tank. Place the canister above the water line and this won't work, place it close to the water level and flow will slow down (but pump won't) causing pressure on the pump.


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 5, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Actually it wont work unless it remains below the water level of the tank and will actually put more strain on the pump. Canisters work on the principle that water is gravity fed into them and pumped back up into the tank. Place the canister above the water line and this won't work, place it close to the water level and flow will slow down (but pump won't) causing pressure on the pump.



Thanks for that mcloughlin2,
I will simply change the position of the shelf and problem sorted. Better to know now before a 100kg tank goes on it.
Cheers


----------



## BeZaKa (Sep 5, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Actually it wont work unless it remains below the water level of the tank and will actually put more strain on the pump. Canisters work on the principle that water is gravity fed into them and pumped back up into the tank. Place the canister above the water line and this won't work, place it close to the water level and flow will slow down (but pump won't) causing pressure on the pump.



Interesting, may I ask if this statement comes from experience? I have done this myself and my cannisters have had no issue with it. I do agree that it should not be above water level but beside it???

Nb. I've used Eheim 2213 and Fluvals beside the tank, a google search will show you pics of people running planted tanks this way.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've worked in the aquarium industry for a number of years and kept fish for longer so I say this stemming from experiances ive had over the years. Running next too but below the water line will still work but isn't the correct way to run the canister if you want to ensure efficiency.


----------



## BeZaKa (Sep 5, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I've worked in the aquarium industry for a number of years and kept fish for longer so I say this stemming from experiances ive had over the years. Running next too but below the water line will still work but isn't the correct way to run the canister if you want to ensure efficiency.



I do agree with you mcloughlin2 for optimal efficiency I would run underneath where possible especially due to the difference in length you have to run in hoses if placing inlet and outlet on both sides of the tank. Ive been keeping/breeding tropical fish for a little over 20 years and my preference is underneath. I made my suggestion as to (beside the tank) as this method is possible and fulfilled the requirements of the poster. For the record Ive also used some cheap and nasty Chinese cannisters beside the tank which have lasted 5 + years and still going like champs.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Sep 5, 2013)

I applied for a job at a pet shop and hey have a massive fresh water setup and a massive invert setup. I'm so excited and hope I get the job.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 5, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> I applied for a job at a pet shop and hey have a massive fresh water setup and a massive invert setup. I'm so excited and hope I get the job.



goodluck mate hope ya get it!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 6, 2013)

Kitah said:


> I just placed a deposit on a 6x2x2ft tank, rock 3D latex background, eheim caister, black hood, cabinet and more. Cannot wait to set it up, picking it up on sat. Will be for my twonoscars; red tiger and a silver/black tiger, and two sailfin plecos- the ocars and plecos are only babies, about 4-5cm but will grow like weeds.


Make sure you post some pics!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 6, 2013)

Of course 

- - - Updated - - -

few quick dodgy pics

-first pic isnt mine, it is from the previous owner to give an idea of the potential







Now... my brother and I managed to get it into my house. Haven't got the latex rock wall in or any gravel yet but getting there.. Planning to get it all going on tuesday (day off). 









young GT/riv





plec


----------



## Kitah (Sep 11, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -

Starting to get there. Slowly


----------



## albinowoma (Sep 11, 2013)

how much did you pay for the tank and what sort of eheim is it and how much was that? lol


----------



## Newhere (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey people, I must say theres some really nice tanks and setups in here. I've only got a 220L tank and one female red devil, as she is aggressive and I don't want to put anything else with her. Anyway its an old tank that I got off a friend a few years ago so it has these white marks running down the side where the old owner had a hang on filter. Also it has a few other spots around the inside of the tank at the water line. Does anyone know if there is a product I can use to get rid of these white marks? I know they are salts from the water and the fish shop said use a razor blade but it doesn't work very good so I was wondering if there is a product that will do it and be safe for my fish.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 11, 2013)

Try one of those white rubbers you get to rub off pencil.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 11, 2013)

I use a old credit card to scrape the buildup and algae off my tank. I've read you can use the Mr. Clean magic erasers aswell.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 12, 2013)

Got this guy in today. Very cool! Very dangerous!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 14, 2013)

Stuck a few more rocks in today, just kinda stuck em in anywhere. These rocks are quite small so will find something a bit bigger down the track but they'll do for now  there is also a large piece of goldvinenin there which has decided it does not want to sink -.- the longest point/length of this piece is 3.5ft. Cant really see in the pics but it will be an awesome piece i rekon. 











The water is murky from me fiddling and adding more gravel.

- - - Updated - - -










A friend of mine told me soon after I took these pics that the plant in the front left is toxic, so it is out.... also, the bio balls floating in the top will come out, just didnt know where to put them haha. "Meh just throw em in the tank for now"


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 27, 2013)

How easy are Chichlids to care for from personal experience?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 27, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> How easy are Chichlids to care for from personal experience?



About 4+ years ago I had a heap and personally found it easy, they were happy breeding and doen what fish do.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 27, 2013)

Some easier than others


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 28, 2013)

going over this thread makes me miss having my aquariums 

- - - Updated - - -

going over this thread makes me miss having my aquariums 

- - - Updated - - -

going over this thread makes me miss having my aquariums


----------



## Kitah (Oct 28, 2013)

some arent viable but mostly looking good. 36-48hrs after they spawned


----------



## Kitah (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Kitah (Jan 16, 2014)

I need to find my adobe PS5 disks to re-install after I formatted my computer.. but these will do for now. The oscars do look a lot paler than they usually look. 


























this photo, the oscar on the left looks cool- he did really look this colour in person- he went very pale. It always amazes me how quickly they can change their colour!


----------



## Shotta (Nov 3, 2014)

thought i'd add a pic View attachment 312222


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 21, 2015)

I know this probably isn't the best place to be asking but does anyone know somewhere where I could get a jawfish(preferably yellow headed)?


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 21, 2015)

*discus in 6ft tank*

Some of our discus.


----------

